# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2019



## Pedro1993 (1 Jun 2019 às 08:18)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## remember (1 Jun 2019 às 10:33)

Bom dia,

Mais uma mínima tropical de 21.6°C, manhã bastante quente, o que vai valendo é o vento de Sul... Humidade a disparar também...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jun 2019 às 11:09)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã  deste 1º dia de Junho, segue já bem quente, com 31ºC.


----------



## MeteoMP (1 Jun 2019 às 12:22)

Ora bom dia a todos! A primeira mínima de Junho foi tropical. Ficou-se pelos 20,5°C.

Coragem, este tempo quente vai ficar só mais amanhã e depois as temperaturas começam a descer finalmente


----------



## RStorm (1 Jun 2019 às 12:45)

Bom dia

Mais uma noite escaldante, mas mais uma vez conseguiu descer até aos *18,2ºC*. Isto aqui é terra de inversões e não de mínimas tropicais, e ainda bem 
Só são alcançadas em eventos em que ultrapasse os 40ºC nesta zona e mesmo assim é difícil. 
De resto, Junho começa com mais um dia abrasador e com lestada fraca. O que vale é que é só mais hoje e amanhã 

T. Atual: *29,2ºC *
HR: 25% 
Vento: E / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jun 2019 às 13:13)

Escrevi isto ainda no de Maio Hoje às 09:32 :

Calor já começa a apertar aqui por Alenquer, vai ser mais um dia com temperaturas anormalmente quentes.
O que parece é que próxima semana vai descer para valores mais simpáticos para quem como eu não gosta de calor assim.
A mínima por aqui bem longe de ser tropical hoje, tive 13ºC de mínima, sendo que por volta da meia noite ja estavam só 16ºC.

*Entretanto já vamos com calor brutal  32ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jun 2019 às 14:51)

Mínima: *15,6ºC*
A rondar os 30ºC agora.

Diário do IPMA das estações de ontem só aparecem tipo 5


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jun 2019 às 14:55)

Boas!
Por acaso a temperatura está bem mais baixa que o previsto. *26,5°C *por cá, depois de uma máxima de 27,7°C. Até se sente uma aragem fresca por vezes. Apenas 24,8°C na estação do MeteoOeiras.


----------



## remember (1 Jun 2019 às 15:46)

Aí está ele a amenizar a coisa









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jun 2019 às 15:51)

Mais uma tarde abrasadora, o meu telemóvel marca neste momento 38ºC.
Cá por casa, já tive de ligar os aparelhos de referigeração.


----------



## MeteoMP (1 Jun 2019 às 15:52)

32,2°C neste momento com 27% de Humidade! Não está tão quente como nos últimos dois dias, mas ainda assim, custa aguentar ...


----------



## srr (1 Jun 2019 às 16:09)

Abrantes - 37º


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jun 2019 às 17:39)

Apesar de estar estar ainda bem quente na rua, já se ouve o vento fraco a soprar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jun 2019 às 19:43)

Máxima: *30,9ºC *

O vento de Sul parece que trocou as voltas à máxima lisboeta. 

Alvega com horária de* 37,9ºC*, vamos a ver se não tocou nos 39ºC de máxima.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jun 2019 às 19:44)

Boa tarde,
Hoje foi mais um dia de calor e de céu limpo. A máxima superou os 30ºC e a mínima ficou perto dos 19ºC. Hoje é talvez o último dia de vaga de calor, a partir de agora as temperaturas vão descer, mas algo me diz que serão temperaturas totalmente normais para junho. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 30,5ºC
Mín: 18,9ºC
Rajada máxima: 18 km/h O
ÍUV máx: 9

Corroios
Máx: 32,4ºC
Mín: 20,1ºC

Agora estão 28,9ºC e céu limpo. E para vermos como é que as coisas mudam, aqui estão umas imagens da "mata" da Margem Sul no final de abril, e agora em junho.

*Abril: *













*Junho: *


----------



## rozzo (1 Jun 2019 às 20:37)

Aqui pelo Montijo dia a lembrar o regime típico da costa algarvia... Depois de um dia mais ameno sem passar os 28/29, graças ao vento de W/SW... Eis que desde as 19h a temperatura tem vindo a subir graças à chegada da nortada fraca. Agora vamos nos 30. Lá se foi a perspectiva de uma noite para refrescar a casa...  

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2019 às 20:59)

Boas,

24,2 graus e Nortada com rajadas nos 50/60 km/h.

Maxima de 30,3 graus.
Hoje ao final da tarde senti no lombo as diferenças de temperatura entre Cascais e Guincho.
Em Cascais estava calor, depois à medida que avançava na ciclovia depois da Guia a temperatura foi caindo, estando fresco no cabo Raso. Assim que chego à entrada do guincho na fortaleza do guincho, sentiu se logo um bafo quente. Fui consultar as estações bateu certo, 19 graus no Cabo Raso e 28 graus no Guincho.


----------



## remember (1 Jun 2019 às 22:13)

Boas, máxima de 33.3°C

Após as 18h é que a humidade atingiu o valor mais baixo do dia

Corre algum vento, é uma brasa dentro de casa, janelas todas abertas...

Agora, 27.5°C, 32% de HR e vento fraco de Norte.







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (1 Jun 2019 às 23:00)

Apesar do dia quente, refrescou consideravelmente pelo litoral sintrense. Nota se mais humidade no ar.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jun 2019 às 02:24)

Boa noite.
Tenho que registar isto.
Adormeci por volta da meia noite com vento de norte/noroeste a entrar-me pelo quarto e que humidade tão boa que se sentia...acordei agora cheio de tosse e com a garganta muito irritada e seca, reparei que o vento já não estava mais de norte mas sim de Este e já não se sente a humidade que se sentia antes, de todo. Quem é que precisa de uma estação meteorológica quando se tem um corpo assim, responsivo ao fenómenos meteorológicos?


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jun 2019 às 10:22)

Bom dia,
Hoje a manhã aqui já marcava 25ºC, ás 8 da manhã, agora a esta hora, segue já no "mau caminho", com 30ºC, como não corre nenhuma brisa, hoje está a aquecer rapidamente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jun 2019 às 14:49)

Mínima: *15,7ºC*
Máxima ainda a ser feita.

Ontem Alvega foi aos *38,6ºC*, igualando Alcácer no dia 31 como máxima da rede IPMA do ano.


----------



## meko60 (2 Jun 2019 às 15:20)

Boa tarde.
Por enquanto sigo com 33,4ºC, vou ver se ultrapasso as máximas destes ultimos dias.


----------



## fsl (2 Jun 2019 às 16:11)

Em Nova-Oeiras o termometro atingiu 33.5ºC às 14:12 ; agora marca 31.5ºC e penso  que não volta atingir aquele maximo


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jun 2019 às 16:44)

Boas! Dia menos quente que ontem pela Figueira, mas, por outro lado, o aumento da humidade faz com que o ambiente até esteja mais abafado, principalmente ao sol (quando há sol, que tem havido alguma nebulosidade)


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jun 2019 às 17:54)

Máxima ficou-se nos *31ºC*.

Vou assumir a máxima de 30 de Maio como a anual, visto que no dia 13 de Maio não tenho um registo fiável.


----------



## Fall9 (2 Jun 2019 às 18:08)

Boa tarde, hoje o dia foi mais fresco, como podem ver pelos dados da estação da meteo Caldas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jun 2019 às 18:44)

Esta tarde, segue abafada, e com céu encoberto, já desde as 15 horas.
Centenas de pessoas, nesta X Feira Medieval de Torres Novas existiam muitas sombras, que eram os melhores locais para se estar.


----------



## remember (2 Jun 2019 às 19:27)

Boas tardes, 

Dia mais quente do ano até agora, sai da Póvoa com 33.5°C, isto às 11 e tal, o termômetro do carro na zona do parque das nações, voltou a descer para os 30/31°C voltando a subir para os 33.5°C após o túnel do Grilo.

A ausência de vento ou vento muito fraco também ajudou, 36.3°C. Agora desce bem, apesar da ausência de vento, sigo com 27.8°C e 41% de HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jun 2019 às 20:27)

Vento de NW já a começar a refrescar, 23ºC lá fora já. 

O meu quarto chegou a um máximo de 26,2ºC nesta onda de calor


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Jun 2019 às 21:06)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vento de NW já a começar a refrescar, 23ºC lá fora já.
> 
> O meu quarto chegou a um máximo de 26,2ºC nesta onda de calor



O meu, ainda agora antes de abrir tudo, estava com 27,4°C...


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jun 2019 às 21:20)

Esta noite parece um "sonho" em comparação com as noite anteriores.
Felizmente que já vem umas temperaturas muito mais agradáveis, eu já andava a contar para chegar até hoje.
Sigo com 22ºC.
Dentro de casa está bem mais abafado.


----------



## meko60 (2 Jun 2019 às 21:29)

Boa noite!
Felizmente hoje não foi batido o recorde de temperatura, foi ligeiramente menos quente, máx.= 33,6ºC e mínima= 22,6ºC. Agora sigo com uns agradáveis 23,4ºC.


----------



## remember (2 Jun 2019 às 21:44)

Aí que bom...

Finalmente a descer bem!










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Jun 2019 às 22:52)

E continua, que cheirinho a "homidade"





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Jun 2019 às 23:34)

A mínima já era...será que vai deixar de ser tropical

Dentro de casa vai descendo bem também 





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jun 2019 às 23:35)

Boa noite, 
Ontem à noite as previsões mudaram, e começaram a prever o dia de hoje mais quente que o dia de ontem. 
Hoje o dia foi de céu limpo com bastante calor. No entanto, a partir da tarde, o vento começou a soprar de Norte e vieram nuvens altas. Tempo abafado e nuvens altas infelizmente traz-me algumas recordações más... 
Já esta noite está a ser bem mais húmida e fresca. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 32,7°C 
Mín: 18,3°C 
Rajada máxima: 23 km/h NO 
ÍUV máx: 10

Corroios 
Máx: 35,1°C 
Mín: 19,8°C 

Agora estão 22,2°C e céu limpo. Nos próximos dias, a temperatura irá descer para valores mais normais, excetuando um ou outro dia com temperaturas um pouco abaixo do normal.


----------



## RStorm (3 Jun 2019 às 13:23)

Boa Tarde

O resto de sábado e o dia de domingo foram quentes e com alguma nebulosidade alta, especialmente no final da tarde de domingo.
O vento soprou fraco e manteve-se com as mesmas alternações entre NW e E, rodando temporariamente para SW durante a tarde de sábado e no final do dia de domingo, o que ajudou a amenizar a temperatura  

Hoje sigo com mais um dia soalheiro, mas bem mais "fresquinho". A mínima de hoje foi de *15,6ºC*, bom para refrescar a casa  O vento vai soprando fraco de SW. 
Amanhã poderemos ter alguma chuvinha 

*Sábado: *

Mínima: *18,2ºC *
Máxima: *32,7ºC *
*
Domingo: 
*
Mínima: *17,8ºC *
Máxima: *34,1ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *15,6ºC *
T. Atual: *24,9ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2019 às 14:59)

Boa tarde

A mudança do tempo será bem vinda, especialmente em relação à descida de temperatura e aumento da humidade relativa. Da precipitação nada se espera a sul da cordilheira central. Os conteudos diminutos de água no solo nestas regiões e também interior norte e centro são catastróficos, é preciso atender à data presente, nem sequer começou o verão. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (3 Jun 2019 às 16:06)

Boa tarde, hoje está muito mehor, estão 29ºC, que bom que é assim.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jun 2019 às 16:20)

Boa tarde!

Calor  em q.b. Coruche, está bem melhor assim! O céu apresenta algumas nuvens faz-se notar um vento ligeiro de NW.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jun 2019 às 16:46)

Esta tarde, está muito mais agradável do que as anteriores, por vezes o sol, esconde-se que dentro de casa, até parece que fica de noite.
29ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jun 2019 às 16:48)

Mínima: *14,4ºC*
Máxima: *25,5ºC
*
Os próximos dias vão ser ótimos


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jun 2019 às 17:19)

Boa tarde pessoal ,

Ora ai está o fresquinho a entrar , em Azeitão ainda 26.2°c, mas por Sesimbra por exemplo apenas 20°c  Chuva não espero nada por cá , infelizmente  Situação cada vez mais complicada! Lá para o final de semana vou ter mesmo que fugir para para o sotavento algarvio para ver se consigo  fazer praia numas mini-férias 

Edit: 18°c em Sesimbra, com o wind chill a fazer.se sentir bem , quase menos 12°c que ontem à mesma hora


----------



## Geopower (3 Jun 2019 às 21:33)

Final de dia com céu encoberto. Vento fraco de oeste. 18.2°C. Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro. 

Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jun 2019 às 21:46)

Este inicio de noite segue já fresca, e com muitas nuvens já sobre a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.
19ºC
As gripes já andam "á solta", aqui por casa.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2019 às 22:04)

Boas,
Ontem lá foi último dia da saga das maximas igual ou superiores a 30 graus.
Subiu aos 30,2 graus.
---

Hoje a temperatura subiu aos 23,8 graus após mínima fresca de 14,8 graus.
Amanhã espero 1 mm, vamos ver.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jun 2019 às 23:21)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia bem mais fresco e bem mais húmido que o de ontem! A zona da Charneca esteve sob uma "capa" de neblina durante a manhã inteira, tendo a humidade não descido para além dos 75%. Já a tarde foi bem mais seca, tendo a temperatura ultrapassado os 22°C, tanto na Charneca como em Corroios. Muito bom! 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 22,7°C
Mín: 15,6°C
Rajada máxima: 27 km/h ONO

Corroios
Máx: 23,4°C
Mín: 16,1°C

Agora estão 17,8°C e céu limpo.  Amanhã deverá chover, mas não espero mais de 0,5 mm. De qualquer maneira, qualquer chuva é bem-vinda por esta altura do ano!


----------



## Geopower (4 Jun 2019 às 07:23)

Bom dia.  Céu encoberto. Começa a chuviscar. 19.3°C. Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2019 às 11:17)

Boas,
Chuva fraca bem persistente.


----------



## RStorm (4 Jun 2019 às 12:00)

Bom dia

Que fresquinho tão bom 
O dia segue com céu encoberto, tendo-se apresentado com algumas abertas de sol durante a manhã.

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *15,6ºC *
Máxima: *27,4ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *17,9ºC *
T. Atual: *22,7ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jun 2019 às 12:06)

Vai pingando aqui em Alenquer    20'C


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jun 2019 às 12:32)

Bom dia,
Por aqui esta manhã, foi marcada pelo céu nublado, e durante uns 10 minutos caiu uns aguaceiros moderados, que mesmo, com o limpa pára-brisas do carro no máximo, mal, se via a estrada.
Só é pena, é não chover assim durante toda a tarde.


----------



## RStorm (4 Jun 2019 às 12:54)

Por aqui vai caindo alguns borrifos que mal se vê, só se sente na pele.
O vento aumentou de intensidade. Temperatura em queda.

T. Atual: *20,5ºC *
HR: 67%
Vento: SW / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jun 2019 às 13:10)

Boas. Em contraste com os últmos dias, aguaceiro moderado por Alvalade!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jun 2019 às 13:14)

Bom dia pessoal,

Morrinha persistente em Sesimbra ,acumulado nos 0.5mm,  já cheira a terra molhada  17ºc , e 76% de HR


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2019 às 13:23)

a frente está por aqui agora


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jun 2019 às 13:34)

Boa tarde, 
Até agora o acumulado foi de 1,8 mm, bem acima do modelado.  Dia 7 vem mais chuva, depois logo se verá!


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2019 às 13:57)

Boas!

Desde o final da manhã que a precipitação chegou a Coruche sob a forma de chuvisco / chuva fraca.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2019 às 14:03)

chove mais agora


----------



## criz0r (4 Jun 2019 às 14:08)

Boa tarde,

Andar na rua com uma diferença de mais de 15ºC em poucos dias e com chuva é qualquer coisa..
Chove fraco pelo P.Nações e a Cova da piedade soma *0,3mm*.


----------



## RStorm (4 Jun 2019 às 14:28)

Aguaceiro moderado há cerca de meia-hora atrás. O acumulado segue nos *0,3 mm*. 
Agora parou de chover e o céu começou a clarear. 

T. Atual: *19,1ºC *
HR: 76% 
Vento: SW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jun 2019 às 14:37)

Boas! Acordei com chuva por voltas das 10/11 da manhã, mas agora o céu está pouco nublado e parece estar a querer limpar completamente, o vento esse é que se vai fazendo sentir


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2019 às 15:35)

Boa tarde

19,8°C a 21,9°C é o que se observa aqui pelas ruas da zona alta da Póvoa. 

Choveu fraco, mal acumulou, talvez algumas décimas. Agora que o sol descobriu desapareceram os vestigios deixados no solo.

Cruzam-se nuvens de SW e de NW.
Vento fraco de WSW, < 10 Km/h









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2019 às 15:53)

Este era o aspecto do radar à passagem da frente na área de Lisboa. Efectivamente a Póvoa ficou nos intervalos dos ecos mais intensos pelo que a precipitação caída aqui não deve ser representativa de outros locais na região. 

Valores horários às 11h, 12h e 13h.
Alguns locais com totais superiores a 2 mm.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2019 às 15:56)

3.2mm


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2019 às 15:59)

david 6 disse:


> 3.2mm



Nada mau, não esperava tanto!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (4 Jun 2019 às 16:24)

Boa tarde, por aqui apenas 0.3mm, fartura, neste momento está fresquinho, estão 22.2ºC


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2019 às 16:29)

MSantos disse:


> Nada mau, não esperava tanto!



nem eu, foi bem bom, chegou a ter periodo moderado


----------



## srr (4 Jun 2019 às 16:33)

2.5 mm - Nada mau, é uma compensação pelo excesso de calor


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2019 às 17:43)

Boas, 

Por cá rendeu 2,6 mm.


----------



## meko60 (4 Jun 2019 às 17:52)

Boa tarde!
Fresquinho qb e alguma chuva, rendeu 1,6mm aqui em Almada (velha) .


----------



## remember (4 Jun 2019 às 18:31)

Boa tarde, 

Que bom ver que caiu algo em algumas zonas, na Póvoa ficou uma grande "bola" lol não acumulou nada...

Por Benfica ainda choveu alguma coisa a meio da manhã e até há hora do almoço.

E é isto...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jun 2019 às 19:29)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje foi um dia de chuva e sol, porque choveu durante a manhã, acumulando 1,8 mm, e teve céu limpo durante a tarde. 
Logo após a passagem a frente, por volta das 14:30, o sol tornou-se bastante forte. Como já é habitual por aqui, o ÍUV tem um pico logo após a passagem da tempestade. Hoje, o Índice ultrapassou os 11. 






Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 22,2ºC
Mín: 16,7ºC
Prec: 1,8 mm
Rajada máxima: 
ÍUV máx: 11+

Corroios
Máx: 23,6ºC
Mín: 17,0ºC

Agora estão 18,9ºC e céu limpo. Vamos lá ver se hoje é daqueles dias em que a mínima se regista às 23:59, pois a temperatura está a descer a pique já há 1 hora.


----------



## Geopower (4 Jun 2019 às 21:27)

Fim de dia com céu pouco nublado. 18.2°C. Vento fraco de SW.
Nebulosidade no horizonte.
Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a NW:





Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jun 2019 às 21:52)

Esta noite segue já bem fresca, e já não dá para sair á rua sem levar um casaco, agora é o contrário da semana passada abrasadora, em que neste momento está-se melhor em casa, porque está mais quente, do que na rua.
Mas antes assim, com o frio, vestimos mais roupa, agora com o calor, chega a uma altura que já não se pode tirar mais peças de roupa.
16ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jun 2019 às 23:01)

Tempo de Março/Abril para esta quinzena de Junho, quem diria... bom tempo para quem tem exames ahah

Máxima: *20,1ºC *
Mínima a ser feita 

*2 mm* acumulados


----------



## N_Fig (5 Jun 2019 às 00:01)

Estive há cerca de uma hora na rua, estava bastante agradável, talvez um pouco fresco para quem andasse de calções e t-shirt, mas de resto estava-se bem. A estação do IPMA marcava 15,6ºC, o que faz sentido


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jun 2019 às 00:02)

Pronto, como já adivinhava, ontem foi mais um daqueles dias em que a mínima ocorreu às 23:59.  A mínima foi de 16,1°C.


----------



## Candy (5 Jun 2019 às 04:55)

Acordei com coisas a bater no terraço. Ouvem-se rajadas de vento esquisitas lá fora... vim ver... está a aproximar-se uma célula da Península de Peniche. É pequena mas vem com rajadas bastantes fortes!


----------



## Candy (5 Jun 2019 às 05:06)

Acalmou... 
Foi isto...


----------



## Geopower (5 Jun 2019 às 07:13)

Bom dia. Céu pouco nublado. 16.5°C. Vento moderado de NW com rajadas.
Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a Norte:


----------



## remember (5 Jun 2019 às 07:52)

Bom dia,

Manhã fresca com mínima de 14.4°C, mal acordei e fui à janela estava assim, claro que não choveu nada por aqui, mas achei engraçado...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (5 Jun 2019 às 14:26)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue fresco, com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de W.
Ontem não choveu mais desde o meu último post e o céu começou logo a limpar-se, portanto o acumulado ficou-se pelos *0,3 mm*. 
A mínima de ontem foi batida pelas 23h, passando a ser *16,4ºC*
Amanhã teremos mais chuvinha  

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *16,4ºC *
Máxima: *22,9ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm*

Mínima de hoje: *14,7ºC *
T. Atual: *20,6ºC *
HR: 37% 
Vento: W / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jun 2019 às 14:35)

Boa tarde,
Esta manhã, foi marcada pelo céu pouco nublado, e vento moderado, que ainda continua a soprar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jun 2019 às 00:02)

Geopower disse:


> Bom dia. Céu pouco nublado. 16.5°C. Vento moderado de NW com rajadas.
> Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
> Panorâmica a Norte:


Uau! Belíssima imagem da Costa Oeste durante a manhã... Com uma visão nítida sobre as células que afetaram hoje de manhã o Litoral Norte e o norte do Litoral Centro. 
____________________
Hoje foi um dia com pouco a registar, à exceção das temperaturas abaixo do normal.  Dia de céu limpo, tempo fresco e nada mais a apontar. Amanhã será diferente, com a passagem da Depressão Miguel. O ECMWF prevê agora entre 5 e 10 mm para amanhã, por aqui.  





Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 20,6°C 
Mín: 14,4°C (registada às 23:58) 
Rajada máxima: 34 km/h NO 

Corroios
Máx: 21,7°C
Mín: 16,3°C 

Agora estão 14,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jun 2019 às 09:14)

Bom dia pessoal,

Despeço. me deste tópico por uns dias com uma mínima bem fresquinha 12°c , e vento fraco /nulo de Sul, estarei pêlo tópico Sul por uns dias, e já é bem visível em satélite a superfície frontal de moderada actividade que vai afetar grande parte do país, associada ao ciclone Miguel, e que espero que pelo menos aqui por casa  deixe a rega dos próximos dois dias feita, para onde vou infelizmente não deve ainda ser desta que chove! Apesar de ir numas mini-férias , não consigo de deixar de ter noção o quanto isso seria importante! 

Tatual: Céu nublado, e 18.1°c.






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jun 2019 às 13:26)

Por aqui, o tempo está a prometer, e já caiu uns leves borrifos ainda durante a manhã.
Agora o vento já sopra de forma moderada, e já não se consegue andar de t-shirt na rua.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2019 às 13:43)

Boa tarde 

Vai aumentando o vento aqui na Póvoa. 
Nuvens inofensivas mas com aspecto ameaçador. 
Chuva vem lá no radar, daqui a duas/ três horas chega cá. Esperemos uma pequena rega útil, porque até em algumas árvores já se nota a folha murcha.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jun 2019 às 13:56)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Vai aumentando o vento aqui na Póvoa.
> Nuvens inofensivas mas com aspecto ameaçador.
> ...



Sim, as árvores estão já em completo stress hídrico, dado que pouco choveu, na época devida, e depois com este último "calorão", que em nada veio ajudar.
Neste momento toda a chuva, que crie alguma humidade é sempre bem vinda, nem que seja para regar a horta.
O vento continua a "assobiar" bem.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jun 2019 às 14:18)

Boas,

Já chuviscou pelo Parque das Nações e agora o Sol vai dando um ar de sua graça. O vento esse, mantém-se "onfire".
Mínima notável para o mês de Junho com *12,9ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2019 às 14:27)

Vento SW 15 a 25 Km/h, rajadas entre 35 e 40 Km/h.

18,8°C a 19,9°C consoante o local das ruas.
59% subindo









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (6 Jun 2019 às 14:28)

Boa Tarde

A tarde segue com céu cinzento e encoberto, depois de uma manhã com algumas abertas de sol. O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado de SW.
A mínima de hoje foi algo baixa para a época, *12,2ºC*. 
Venha ela  

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *14,7ºC *
Máxima: *21,1ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *12,2ºC *
T. Atual: *21,8ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2019 às 14:44)

Aqui para estas latitudes ou vai ser fraco quanto a precipitação ou ainda a frente vai compor-se mais.
O centro da "Miguel" já lá vai bem a NNW da Galiza.

Vento a aumentar, 20 a 30 Km/h, rajadas 40 a 50 Km/h, já incomoda e começam a cair raminhos e folhas, muito mau para os ninhos e fruta.

63%











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2019 às 15:58)

Primeiros pingos, fracos.

18,2°C descendo

73% subindo

20 Km/h pelo menos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (6 Jun 2019 às 16:12)

E lá se foi o meu toldo do terraço á vida, partiu as barras metalicas  e tudo


----------



## Leiga (6 Jun 2019 às 16:20)

cepp1 disse:


> E lá se foi o meu toldo do terraço á vida, partiu as barras metalicas  e tudo


Em que zona de Leiria?


----------



## cepp1 (6 Jun 2019 às 16:24)

Leiga disse:


> Em que zona de Leiria?


Calvaria de Baixo concelho da Batalha


----------



## Candy (6 Jun 2019 às 16:54)

Peniche vai chovendo. Chuva leve mas certinha.
O vento, por agora, não é nada demais mas já se nota que está a querer soprar mais forte.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2019 às 16:56)

Chuvisco, chão humedecido, montes de Vialonga quase ocultos nos nimbostratus. 
17,6°C
83%








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (6 Jun 2019 às 17:00)

Chuva fraca acompanhada por vento moderado de sul com rajadas.
17.8°C. Tecto de nuvens baixo.
Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.

Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## criz0r (6 Jun 2019 às 17:06)

Chuva fraca persistente batida a vento forte, talvez na casa dos 60km/h.


----------



## Candy (6 Jun 2019 às 17:09)

Peniche a intensificar.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jun 2019 às 17:15)

*0,6 mm* e a subir. Ironia do destino é passarmos de um Maio quente e seco para um Junho chuvoso e frio... 
Vento de SSW a refrescar bem, estão 16ºC neste momento. 

Mínima de *9,6ºC*... algo que não me lembro de registar em Junho.


----------



## RStorm (6 Jun 2019 às 17:33)

Vai chuviscando por aqui  
O vento soprou forte com rajadas durante a tarde, mas agora de repente ficou quase nulo 

T. Atual: *18,4ºC *
HR: 75%
Vento: W / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jun 2019 às 17:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *0,6 mm* e a subir. Ironia do destino é passarmos de um Maio quente e seco para um Junho chuvoso e frio...
> Vento de SSW a refrescar bem, estão 16ºC neste momento.
> 
> Mínima de *9,6ºC*... algo que não me lembro de registar em Junho.



Isso sim, parecia-me um bom destino para este mes de junho.
Aqui vai caíndo uns, mas nada de signigicante, nem chegam para molhar o chão.
O vento continua a soprar de forma moderada.
Entretanto fico á espera que venha a chuva a sério.


----------



## Candy (6 Jun 2019 às 17:50)

Peniche, após ter caído uma chuvada mais pesada, já abrandou. 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (6 Jun 2019 às 18:21)

Vai morrinhando de vez em quando. O acumulado segue nos *0,6 mm*.

T. Atual: *17,3ºC *
HR: 87% 
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## remember (6 Jun 2019 às 18:29)

Chove bem por Benfica, intervalos de chuva fraca puxada a vento, com chuva mais moderada...

Vamos ver o que chove pela Póvoa  mínima de 12.8°C  agora com esta chuva, as temperaturas dentro de casa descem de certeza

Para já a máquina marca 0.7 mm.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2019 às 18:40)

já chuvisca bem


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2019 às 18:44)

Chuvisco ou chuva fraca continuam.
Já se notam boas escorrências pela rua, alguns milímetros seguramente.
A frente, que até está bem alinhada  quase a chegar aqui:









Enviado do meu SM-A705FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jun 2019 às 18:53)

Acabou de cair uns bons aguaceiros moderados, que passaram agora a aguaceiros fracos.
0.51 mm de acumulado.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2019 às 18:55)

mais moderado agora


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Jun 2019 às 18:57)

Bela carga de água e ventania a montes. Petrichor deliciosa


----------



## RStorm (6 Jun 2019 às 19:10)

Aí está ela, chuva intensa


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2019 às 19:13)

Nada de chuva intensa, a Póvoa voltou a ficar nos intervalos. Já há abertas:





Enviado do meu SM-A705FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (6 Jun 2019 às 19:22)

Boas.
O Miguel deixou-me 4,4mm..........deu para tirar o pó.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Jun 2019 às 19:23)

Chove bem por Alenquer  Assim é que bom, se for alternando este mês entre sol e uma ou outra depressão já não está mal...


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2019 às 19:23)

chove bem agora  é a parte melhor


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jun 2019 às 19:49)

E quer me parecer que a chuva já se foi toda, ficou á quem das espectativas, mas pronto deu para regar a horta, por 1 ou 2 dias.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2019 às 20:04)

5.2mm acumulado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jun 2019 às 20:08)

Mas que fiasco...  Quais 10 mm??? Nem 2!! 
O acumulado do dia de hoje ficou pelos 1,8 mm. A frente "quebrou" logo a seguir à Costa da Caparica e voltou a fortificar-se já na Arrábida. 
O acumulado mensal ficou pelos 3,6 mm, ou 30% do normal para o mês de junho. Certo...


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jun 2019 às 20:12)

4.1mm, melhor do que o expectável.


----------



## Geopower (6 Jun 2019 às 21:19)

Céu limpo após a passagem da frente fria.
15.6°C. Vento moderado de NW.

Nebulosidade no horizonte a oeste:


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jun 2019 às 21:34)

*3,5 mm*. Not bad.

Humidade quase nos 100%, tudo embaciado, que saudades ahah
Atual: *13,6ºC*

Foi bom tirar a fome de frentes atlânticas que já havia, que venham mais de vez em quando no Verão. Pôr do sol muito bonito a NW, já coloco fotos.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (6 Jun 2019 às 21:49)

Aqui o acumulado foi de 3mm, houve um curto período em que até foi forte.

Imagem de satélite do " Miguel" lindo.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2019 às 22:02)

Boas

Cá rendeu 4,5 mm.
O Junho segue então nos 7 mm.
Hoje a mínima foi efectivamente baixa pá a época, cerca de 11,7 graus.
No interior norte terá ocorrido geada em algumas zonas deprimidas.

----

Tenho nova actualização sobre a rede estações meteo da cm de Cascais.

Ora bem, afinal de contas serão 5 estações, os locais serão estes(partilha em primeira mão)

Centro de interpretação da Duna da cresmina (guincho)
Tires
Alcoitão
Aboboda
Talaide
Fiquei um pouco desiludido, pois pensava que iam instalar em áreas de nortada violenta, casos de Cabreiro, Murches, Zambujeiro, Janes, Malveira da Serra, Biscaia e Figueira do Guincho.
Interroguei sobre a questão  da referida zona do concelho continuar sem cobertura, responderam me que daqui 1 ano pode ocorrer relocalização de estações.
Quanto às 5 estações, a de Alcoitão poderá ter bons registos de vento pois é perto de Alcabideche e tem vento a montes.
Sei a localização exacta de cada estação depois partilho.
No final deste mês deve estar tudo online no site da cm de Cascais.


----------



## remember (6 Jun 2019 às 23:30)

Nada mau, para o que estava previsto até que caiu bem...

Depressão Miguel na segunda foto, por agora, 14.6°C e 83% de HR, o vento parece ter acalmado.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jun 2019 às 23:43)

Boa noite pessoal,

Só para dar conhecimento que por Azeitão o "Miguel" regou o jardim para dois ou três dias  1.5mm de acumulado e rajada máxima de 42km,h! Neste momento uns fresquinhos 13°c, e 81% de HR.

Vento fraco/nulo predominante de SSW

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jun 2019 às 00:07)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia de chuva e de céu nublado. Como já tinha dito, a passagem do Miguel por aqui foi um autêntico fiasco, houve apenas a passagem da frente e mais uns aguaceiros pré-frontais, que no todo renderam 1,8 mm. Para junho já é alguma coisa...   

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 20,1°C 
Mín: 11,6°C 
Prec: 1,8 mm (mensal: 3,6 mm) 
Rajada máxima: 37 km/h SO 
ÍUV máx: 11

Corroios 
Máx: 21,3°C 
Mín: 11,9°C

Agora estão 14,4°C e céu limpo. Isto parece tempo de março/abril, não de junho!


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jun 2019 às 01:13)

Boas! Dia de (começo de) primavera por Coimbra, com chuvisco/chuva fraca desde as 2 das tarde, que foram gradualmente aumentando até chuva ocasionalmente forte, que parou por volta das 8, quando o céu começou a querer abrir. Temperaturas baixas para a época do ano, algumas mínimas de hoje devem ter batido recordes nalguns lugares do país!


----------



## criz0r (7 Jun 2019 às 09:18)

Bom dia,

O Miguel deixou na Cova da Piedade *2,7mm* e uma bela molha que apanhei pelas 18h e 30m na Praça de Espanha. Menos mal, já não tenho de regar a Horta hoje e amanhã. Pormenor interessante, a elevada condensação nos vidros da minha casa ás portas do Verão, algo que nunca vi em 5 anos de lá morar.


----------



## RStorm (7 Jun 2019 às 13:07)

Boa Tarde

A passagem do "Miguel" até nem foi má por aqui, rendeu *3,9 mm *
Quando relatei a chuva intensa no último post, estava no centro da cidade (1,5 Km de casa) e aí caiu uma valente carga de água durante 5 minutos, ao ponto de haver algumas inundações e muitos lençóis na estrada, alguns com 3 metros de largura  Devido a isso, acredito que tenha havido grandes assimetrias nos valores de precipitação em escassos quilómetros de distância. 

Hoje, o dia segue fresco com sol, algumas nuvens e vento fraco a moderado de NW. 
A mínima de hoje voltou a ser baixa para a época, *13,5ºC*. 

Aproveito também para relembrar que faz hoje 4 anos da ocorrência do famoso outflow, que "varreu" esta região 

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *12,2ºC *
Máxima: *22,1ºC *
Acumulado: *3,9 mm*

T. Atual: *20,0ºC *
HR: 44% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jun 2019 às 14:27)

Boa tarde,
Este dia tem sido marcado essecialmente pelo céu nublado, e por uma temperatura agradável.
Hoje de manhã estava muita humidade junto ao solo e nas ervas, ainda deu para fazer lama, e se agarrar aos sapatos.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2019 às 16:02)

Boa tarde 

De volta ao "normal", NW 10 a 20 Km/h, estratocumulus e cumulus humilis. 

19,6°C
46%





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2019 às 16:32)

A frente associada à "Miguel" pouco deixou de precipitação para sul da cordilheira central, o mais que terá feito foi interromper o agravamento da seca por um ou dois dias nessas regiões. 

Na RLC a área mais beneficiada terá sido a de Coimbra. O registo de Lisboa-Ajuda está incorrecto pois inclui um acidente na estação durante a manhã, 17 mm quando ainda não chovia em parte alguma, limpeza do pluviométro talvez.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jun 2019 às 18:20)

Mais um dia fresco para junho, hoje sem chuva, embora tenha havido alguns períodos de céu totalmente encoberto, agora na Figueira o céu está limpo e corre uma leve brisa


----------



## remember (7 Jun 2019 às 18:36)

Boa tarde,

Nova mínima mais baixa, 12°C. O dia teve uma máxima de 23°C, humidade entre 40% e 50% após as 10 da manhã, com 36% entre as 13h e as 14h.

Agora, 20.7°C, 46% de HR e vento de norte.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jun 2019 às 19:12)

O pôr do sol que parecia um incêndio, ontem. Nuvens com deslocamento SW-NE do Miguel:











Hoje
Mais uma abaixo de 10:* 9,5ºC* de mínima. Quando pensavas que ias entrar em mínimas tropicais ahah
Máxima: *22ºC*
Vento fraco a moderado.

Nos próximos 10 dias o tempo vai estar estranhamente constante nos 20-22ºC, para um Junho (média de 25ºC) é algo espantoso, tendo em conta os últimos anos...


----------



## RStorm (7 Jun 2019 às 20:05)

A nebulosidade foi dissipando ao longo do dia, até o céu ficar praticamente limpo no final da tarde.
O vento continua a soprar fraco a moderado de NW.

Mínima: *13,5ºC *
Máxima: *21,8ºC *

T. Atual: *18,5ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: NW / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2019 às 21:15)

25 de Abril, vista para Sintra 

15°C








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jun 2019 às 21:57)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens. De manhã ainda apareceram os "restos" dos aguaceiros pós-frontais que afetaram ontem à noite o Norte. Foi também um dia fresco, como serão também os próximos.  

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 21,1°C 
Mín: 11,7°C 
Rajada máxima: 34 km/h NNO
ÍUV máx: 10 

Corroios 
Máx: 22,3°C 
Mín: 12,4°C 

Agora estão 15,6°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Jun 2019 às 01:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O pôr do sol que parecia um incêndio, ontem. Nuvens com deslocamento SW-NE do Miguel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fotos magníficas Guilherme,  a instabilidade dá nisto, à cerca de um ano tirei uma das fotos que mais gosto devido à mesma!   Precisamente no dia 21-6-2018, partilho aqui a dita 

---------------------

Mesmo não estando por Azeitão, tenho que referir  os 11°c de mínima da madrugada passada, e que foi a mais baixa que me lembro nos últimos anos no mês de Junho .







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jun 2019 às 08:50)

Bom dia. E assim começa o dia em São Martinho do Porto, com uns frescos 13 graus...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jun 2019 às 12:36)

Bom dia
Esta manhã, o sol já regressou e com ele veio também uma temperatura amena, depois de 2 ou 3 dias sem usar calções, hoje já voltaram ao uso.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2019 às 18:14)

Incêndio em Vialonga 

Vento N 20 a 30 Km/h

18,5°C
44%

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jun 2019 às 18:41)

Boas, mais um dia relativamente fresco, por volta da hora de almoço houve bastantes nuvens no céu, mas o céu agora está limpo. De destacar a enorme ventania que se tem feito sentir


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2019 às 19:15)

Bom vento por cá, há momentos na minha rua registei rajada de 73,8 km/h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jun 2019 às 20:08)

Boa tarde,
Hoje foi um bom dia para fazer um passeio aqui pela urbanização da Marisol. Esteve relativamente bom, com 21ºC e algum vento, sendo que algumas rajadas tiveram intensidade moderada.

Outra perspetiva da floresta daqui da zona:









Infelizmente há quem seja porco e suje imenso a floresta. Apesar da limpeza frequente por parte da Câmara Municipal, que melhorou muito desde 2017, e do facto de os caixotes estarem completamente vazios, temos isto:





Outra mancha florestal que existe ao lado. Por aqui também tem havido bastante especulação imobiliária, com preços parecidos aos praticados em Lisboa. Não é de admirar, porque a Herdade da Aroeira e a praia estejam mesmo ao lado. 





Também foi bom para ver bons projetos de arquitetura, alguns já terminados. É o caso destas duas casas...





...e desta, que parece estar em fase de conclusão:





Imagem de uma rua da zona, com a floresta ao fundo:





Neste momento estão 17,5ºC, céu limpo e continua o vento moderado.  Por volta das 00:00 farei o resumo diário.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jun 2019 às 00:23)

Bem, aqui está o resumo do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 22,5°C 
Mín: 12,3°C 
Rajada máxima: 33 km/h NNO

Corroios
Máx: 23,4°C
Mín: 12,7°C

Agora estão 14,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2019 às 06:49)

Ontem na costa Sintrense. 
Aquela faixa costeira é mesmo espectacular, ficam umas fotos.
O vento soprava forte e estava relativamente fresco.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2019 às 09:29)

Bom dia 

16°C na Ponte Vasco da Gama 















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jun 2019 às 15:43)

Esta tarde segue amena, e com vento fraco.
Algumas formações nebulosas presentes.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jun 2019 às 17:11)

Mas que tempo vem a ser este, nem parece que estamos em junho! 
A temperatura mais elevada até agora na Charneca foi de 19,7°C, mais de 5°C abaixo do normal!!! 
A temperatura mínima também foi baixa, de 12,1°C na Charneca e de 12,0°C em Corroios.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jun 2019 às 19:34)

Dia ventoso pela Figueira, fresco, e com algumas nuvens


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (9 Jun 2019 às 23:10)

Boa noite, a máxima aqui foi de 24.7ºC, bem fresco para esta altura, mas tá muito bom assim.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jun 2019 às 23:32)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia fresco e ventoso. Hoje a máxima nem chegou aos 20°C na Charneca. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca de Caparica
Máx: 19,8°C 
Mín: 12,1°C
Rajada máxima: 24 km/h ONO 
ÍUV máx: 9

Corroios
Máx: 20,8°C
Mín: 12,0°C 

Agora estão 16,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## bentanias (10 Jun 2019 às 01:02)

Está a ser um mês atípico este, não me lembro de ter que ligar o meu aquecedor á noite em Junho


----------



## RStorm (10 Jun 2019 às 14:31)

Boa Tarde

Fim-de-semana ameno com sol e alguma nebulosidade dispersa e temporária.
Os dias só não foram mais agradáveis devido à nortada, que tem soprado bem e causado algum desconforto.

Hoje sigo com o mesmo panorama e parece-me que é para continuar nos próximos tempos.

*Sábado: 
*
Mínima: *12,7ºC *
Máxima: *22,4ºC *
*
Domingo: 
*
Mínima: *13,1ºC *
Máxima: *23,4ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *14,6ºC *
T. Atual: *21,9ºC *
HR: 40% 
Vento: NW / 10,8 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## StormRic (10 Jun 2019 às 14:36)

Boa tarde

Vento a aumentar,  15 a 30 Km/h, NNW

20,3°C
41%











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jun 2019 às 15:32)

A tarde aqui segue com sol, e com vento moderado, que causa algum desconforto térmico quando se está durante algum tempo parado, debaixo de uma sombra, e de de t-shirt.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2019 às 17:31)

Boas,

Dia fresco e ventoso, mais um, ainda assim amanhã promete soprar com alguma violência.
Por cá espero rajadas de 85/90 km/h.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jun 2019 às 17:50)

Boas! Dia solarengo por Coimbra, mas ventoso, de modo que enquanto que dentro do autocarro e ao sol se sentia algum calor, exposto ao vento o calor não era basicamente nenhum


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jun 2019 às 22:43)

Vindo agora da rua, está bastante agradável porque o vento praticamente desapareceu, mas adivinha-se mais uma madrugada bem fresca


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jun 2019 às 00:16)

Bom dia, 
Mais um dia de céu limpo e tempo fresco. A máxima desta vez foi um pouco mais alta, próxima de 23,5°C, mas a mínima voltou a ser muito baixa. Não me lembro de um junho tão frio e ventoso, pelo menos nos últimos 20 anos. Nem o ano passado foi tão fresco, pelo menos por aqui. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 23,4°C
Mín: 13,8°C 
Rajada máxima: 33 km/h NNO 
ÍUV máx: 10 

Corroios
Máx: 24,9°C
Mín: 13,1°C

Agora estão 15,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jun 2019 às 14:20)

N_Fig disse:


> Vindo agora da rua, está bastante agradável porque o vento praticamente desapareceu, mas adivinha-se mais uma madrugada bem fresca


E daí, não foi assim tão fresca como as anteriores  No entanto, a maior nebulosidade que havia de manhã já passou, e está mais um dia de céu limpo, vento e temperaturas agradáveis


----------



## criz0r (11 Jun 2019 às 16:18)

Boa tarde,

Nortada muito forte pela zona do Cabo Ruivo/Parque das Nações. Temperatura bem fresca por esta altura.


----------



## Geopower (11 Jun 2019 às 17:00)

Dia muito ventoso.
17.3°. Vento forte de norte com rajadas.
Mar agitado com ondas de 1.5 a 2 metros.
Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## MSantos (11 Jun 2019 às 17:24)

Boas!

Tarde de Sol e céu limpo, mas muito fresca e ventosa em Coruche!


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jun 2019 às 19:09)

Hoje foi um dia bem fresquinho, principalmente até ao meio da manhã, devido ao vento moderado, se se fez setir, e ainda assim continua.
O dia hoje foi passado em Santarém na Feira Nacional da Agricultura, que estava repleta de pessoas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jun 2019 às 19:30)

Boa tarde,
Vento bem forte aqui pela Charneca. A rajada máxima até agora foi de 38 km/h, até agora a maior do mês.  O vento tem vindo a aumentar constantemente ao longo da tarde, depois de uma manhã com vento praticamente nulo. A temperatura também está em queda livre:
17:30 - 22,3°C
18:00 - 21,3°C
18:14 - 20,9°C
18:44 - 20,4°C
19:18 - 20,0°C 

Agora estão 19,9°C e céu limpo.


----------



## charlie17 (11 Jun 2019 às 19:40)

Rajada bem forte hoje, a maior dos últimos meses lá em Coruche. 49 km/h de NW.
21.5°C agora.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2019 às 20:30)

85 km/h em Alcabideche.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jun 2019 às 22:50)

Miradouro da Salvação 

14,9°C
66%

Vento N 35 a 50 Km/h sustentado. 

Está agreste aqui pela zona alta da Póvoa. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jun 2019 às 23:02)

Boas! Para quem tem exames, este tempo é perfeito. 
Os dias têm sido no geral ventosos, o casaco anda sempre dentro da mochila.
Com muitos dias de atraso deixo uma foto de um aguaceiro sobre a serra de Sintra, tirada no dia 5, sobre a A5:




Com este vento, os jacarandás já se vão despindo mas alguns vão aguentando. Tirada no dia 8, no Marquês de Pombal:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jun 2019 às 23:34)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia bem ventoso e frio. A temperatura máxima, contudo, foi bastante mais elevada e próxima dos valores normais, mesmo assim 1,6°C abaixo do normal (na Charneca).  O vento voltou a abrandar a partir do início da noite, mas continua moderado a forte, com rajada máxima de 25 km/h desde as 20:00. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 23,0°C
Mín: 15,0°C
Rajada máxima: 38 km/h N
ÍUV máx: 10

Corroios
Máx: 24,8°C
Mín: 16,1°C

Agora estão 16,0°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2019 às 23:37)




----------



## Candy (12 Jun 2019 às 04:36)

O vento na janela acordou-me! Deve estar agreste lá fora 
É Peniche e pronto... 
Na madrugada passada choveu... nesta está vendaval!... e frio.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jun 2019 às 17:07)

Grande ventania que se vai fazendo sentir nesta tarde por Coimbra, a dar uma sensação térmica relativamente fresca


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jun 2019 às 17:22)

O dia de hoje tem sido marcado por vento, com rajadas na ordem dos 50 km/h.
E mal "cai o sol", já não se consegue estar na rua, mesmo com um casaco, torna-se mesmo desagradável.
Mas não quero com isto dizer que estou descontente, com o tempo dos últimos dias, por mim podia continuar assim.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2019 às 20:31)

Boas,
Nortada violenta soma e segue.
Ontem rendeu rajada máxima de 85 km/h, hoje rendeu até ao momento 89 km/h.
Resumindo, mais dois dias com rajadas de 100 km/h aqui no concelho. Aquela máquina de vento, qualquer dia meto uma eólica no telhado e estou safo.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jun 2019 às 23:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem na costa Sintrense.
> Aquela faixa costeira é mesmo espectacular, ficam umas fotos.
> O vento soprava forte e estava relativamente fresco.


Só te faltou aí uma da duna fóssil do Magoito  Belíssimas, gosto especialmente da terceira. Curiosas aquelas formações geológicas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jun 2019 às 23:24)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia de céu limpo, com bastante vento. Mais uma vez, houve rajadas bem fortes, mas um pouco menos fortes que ontem. 
De resto, o tempo continua fresco e estável. A partir de dia 15, as temperaturas deverão subir para valores acima do normal, mas não espero nada acima de 30°C na Charneca, para já. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 23,2°C
Mín: 13,3°C
Rajada máxima: 35 km/h N
ÍUV máx: 10

Corroios
Máx: 25,6°C 
Mín: 15,1°C

Agora estão 14,7°C e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jun 2019 às 13:04)

Boa tarde 

Ponte Vasco da Gama 

21°C










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jun 2019 às 13:37)

Já na Figueira, na caminhada da estação para casa tive que me pôr ao sol porque mesmo mais ou menos carregado e a andar, sentia algum frio à sombra! Pena que pareça que este bom tempo esteja para acabar...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jun 2019 às 14:33)

N_Fig disse:


> Já na Figueira, na caminhada da estação para casa tive que me pôr ao sol porque mesmo mais ou menos carregado e a andar, sentia algum frio à sombra! Pena que pareça que este bom tempo esteja para acabar...



Ainda bem que falas disso. Qual é o autocarro que vai da estação para o centro da city? Vou sempre a pé (se não estiver carregada) ou de táxi se estiver com malas. Thanks.


----------



## RStorm (13 Jun 2019 às 19:41)

Boa Tarde

Vira o disco e toca o mesmo  Mês de "Março" melhor que este não há
O que vale é que não temos tido temperaturas extremas... 

*Segunda: *

Mínima: *14,6ºC *
Máxima: *22,7ºC *
*
Terça: 
*
Mínima: *15,2ºC *
Máxima: *22,9ºC *
*
Quarta: 
*
Mínima: *12,9ºC *
Máxima: *22,2ºC *
*
Hoje: 
*
Mínima: *13,2ºC *
Máxima: *21,1ºC *

T. Atual: *19,0ºC *
HR: 47% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2019 às 23:05)

Boas, 

Dias frescos sucedem-se impressionante.

Ontem a Nortada violenta foi mesmo localizada  por cá, vejam se as grandes diferenças nos valores de rajada maxima.

Alcabideche: 89 km/h
Pai do Vento(Alcabideche): 80 km/h
Cabo da Roca: 70,2 km/h
Cabo Raso: 66,2 km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jun 2019 às 00:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dias frescos sucedem-se impressionante.
> 
> ...



É pena que não esteja a viver nessa zona, porque senão teria bons resultados a nível de rajadas de vento. No entanto, aqui por casa registo, em dias de tempestade, rajadas, rajadas superiores às registadas na Praia da Rainha, rede IPMA. Este tempo tem sido bom para obras aqui por casa, e apesar de um pequeno aumento da temperatura a partir desta semana, o calor a sério deverá permanecer lá para o Interior. 
____________________
Hoje foi um dia fresco, estável e ventoso, como todos os anteriores. De resto nada a apontar... 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 20,8°C
Mín: 12,7°C
Rajada máxima: 35 km/h NNO
ÍUV máx: 10

Corroios
Máx: 21,4°C
Mín: 13,6°C

Agora estão 14,7°C e céu limpo.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jun 2019 às 12:47)

Boas!
Há cerca de 30 minutos caiu um aguaceiro moderado por Benfica, não estava nada à espera.  O céu tem apresentado formações nebulosas bastante interessantes, por vezes veem-se _undulatus asperatus_.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jun 2019 às 12:58)

Hoje a manhã tem sido marcada pelo céu nublado, e tempo fresco, digno de inicio de primavera.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2019 às 13:09)

Dias frescos permanecem, tenho pena das pessoas que marcaram férias agora. Vento de norte tem sido constante e máximas abaixo dos 22°C. 

Mínima hoje de sublinhar:* 8,9°C*


----------



## N_Fig (14 Jun 2019 às 13:59)

Boas! Céu muito nublado e vento moderado pela Figueira, que me aperceba, não choveu até agora


ClaudiaRM disse:


> Ainda bem que falas disso. Qual é o autocarro que vai da estação para o centro da city? Vou sempre a pé (se não estiver carregada) ou de táxi se estiver com malas. Thanks.


Se queres que te diga, não faço a mínima ideia... Nunca andei de autocarro na Figueira, e tirando os autocarros escolares que vão mais para os arredores, não conheço ninguém que use. Mas acho que há autocarros, eu pelo menos vejo as paragens, e de vez em quando lá vejo um ou outro a andar, quase sempre vazio


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jun 2019 às 14:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Dias frescos permanecem, tenho pena das pessoas que marcaram férias agora. Vento de norte tem sido constante e máximas abaixo dos 22°C.
> 
> Mínima hoje de sublinhar:* 8,9°C*



Para não terem as férias estragadas, pois não está muito apetecível para a praia, mas está óptimo para passear, vistar monumentos, parques naturais, e tantas outras alternativas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jun 2019 às 14:08)

N_Fig disse:


> Se queres que te diga, não faço a mínima ideia...



Obrigada! Já perguntei na minha famelga daí e também ninguém sabe! Mistério...


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2019 às 16:42)

Boas!

Temos tido um dia tendencialmente muito nublado por Coruche, com tempo bem fresco mas menos vento do que nos dias anteriores. 

Parece que para a semana já vai aquecer um pouco...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jun 2019 às 23:44)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia fresco aqui por casa. Já é o 5° dia este mês em que a máxima não chegou aos 20°C. Durante a manhã e tarde esteve céu nublado mas a partir das 18:00 o céu limpou. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 19,5°C
Mín: 12,3°C
Rajada máxima: 24 km/h O
ÍUV máx: 10

Corroios
Máx: 21,1°C 
Mín: 12,1°C

Agora estão 15,0°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jun 2019 às 12:47)

Bom dia pessoal,

Manhã mais agradável por Azeitão desde  à cerca de duas semanas , devido à ausência de vento  Contudo a mínima voltou a ser muito baixa para a época, 11.7ºc , lá para o final do dia a nortada deve voltar,e amanhã será mais ou menos igual , com a máxima a subir um bocadinho! O Verão esse, deve chegar lá para dia 22, e promete ficar até ao final do corrente mês! Pena que toda esta instabilidade devido ao posicionamento do AA  em latitudes pouco frequentes nesta altura do ano, não tenha dado mais precipitação, vamos lá ver se ainda chove alguma coisa na terça, ou quarta feira!

Tatual: 22.8ºc, 35% de HR , e vento fraco /nulo predominate de vários quadrantes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jun 2019 às 17:08)

Boa tarde,
Hoje o dia já foi totalmente diferente em relação ao dia de ontem, pois hoje o sol marcou sempre presença desde o seu nascer, e ainda aqueceu razoavelmente logo no fim do almoço.


----------



## RStorm (15 Jun 2019 às 19:07)

Boa Tarde

Ontem foi um dia diferente dos que temos tido nos últimos tempos, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado até meio da tarde e ainda ameaçou chuva, mas como já era de esperar não caiu nada.

Hoje regressámos ao "habitual": sol, alguma nebulosidade dispersa e nortada fraca a moderada. A diferença é que notou-se uma ligeira subida de temperatura.

*Ontem: 
*
Mínima: *13,0ºC *
Máxima: *21,1ºC *

*Hoje: *

Mínima: *14,6ºC *
Máxima: *23,2ºC *

T. Atual: *21,8ºC *
HR: 40% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jun 2019 às 21:50)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia fresco e agradável durante o dia. Foi um dia ótimo para dar passeios aqui pela Península de Setúbal. 

E lá fui eu, a passear pela zona do @Ricardo Carvalho, ali para os lados do Meco.

Fui ver as vistas na praia das Bicas, mas infelizmente não pude estar muito tempo lá, porque estava bastante vento. Estavam 19,5°C no topo da arriba. 





Fonte: Blogue _Bancada Directa_

Depois dirigi-me para uma relíquia do passado, mas que poucos conhecem. Chama-se Pedreiras do Avelino, e tem uma das pegadas de dinossauro mais preservadas da Península, e tem a vantagem de se poder ver de perto, ao contrário da Pedra da Mua. A diferença entre o Interior e o Litoral é grande. Aqui estavam 23,0°C e pouquíssimo vento. 




Fonte: _Câmara Municipal de Sesimbra_

Entretanto, em vez de seguir pela N378, segui pela N379 direção Palmela, e cheguei a Azeitão.
Azeitão é uma vila bastante bonita. O centro está cheio de palácios e de vida. Foram feitas obras paisagísticas recentemente, e aquilo ficou com um ar de novo, diferente do "ar" que tinha em 2017. Em Azeitão estava mais quente que nas Pedreiras, cerca de 24,5°. 








Fonte: _Azeitão.net_

Voltando a casa, decidi ir até ao Fogueteiro pela nacional. Esta, que teve obras há menos de 10 anos, encontra-se já num estado avançado de degradação, apesar de já terem arranjado um pouco ali na zona de Quinta do Conde. 

Neste momento estão 16,8°C e céu limpo.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jun 2019 às 21:53)

Boas! Hoje durante a tarde fui a um lanche ao ar livre, e perdi a conta à quantidade de vezes que tive que ir ao chão apanhar copos, guardanapos ou tampas de caixas de bolos... Ventania enorme pela Figueira, com algumas rajadas impressionantes que ameaçaram o piquenique. Agora tudo mais calmo, vento fraco apenas e céu limpo


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2019 às 22:30)

Boas,

Tempo fresco em altas, ora bem máximas relativamente baixas por cá em pleno Junho, não é grande novidade, agora as mínimas estão muito baixas.
Hoje tive mínima de 10,7 graus, dos anos que levo disto não me lembro de tal valor de mínima. Foi madrugada de inversão pois o vento caiu muito, no Pisão deve ter feito algum frio, mínima 6 graus é possível.
---

@João Pedro obrigado pelo comentário, olha aquele sitio chama se lomba dos pianos.
https://www.natural.pt/portal/pt/Geossitio/Item/116


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jun 2019 às 22:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tempo fresco em altas, ora bem máximas relativamente baixas por cá em pleno Junho, não é grande novidade, agora as mínimas estão muito baixas.
> Hoje tive mínima de 10,7 graus, dos anos que levo disto não me lembro de tal valor de mínima. Foi madrugada de inversão pois o vento caiu muito, no Pisão deve ter feito algum frio, mínima 6 graus é possível.
> ...


Obrigado pela info João!


----------



## Serrano (16 Jun 2019 às 12:46)

22°C no Barreiro, com céu limpo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jun 2019 às 13:27)

Noite mais fria do que estava à espera, tirei um cobertor ontem à noite ao deitar e acordei cheio de frio por volta das 7 da manhã, a estação do IPMA terá tido mais uma mínima abaixo de 10ºC


----------



## RStorm (16 Jun 2019 às 13:34)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia como os anteriores, mas desta vez são os cirrus que estão a enfeitar o céu.
O vento tem soprado muito fraco de NW, mas como manda a tradição deve aumentar e bem lá mais para o final da tarde 

Esta manhã andei aqui por alguns caminhos rurais da zona e tive a agradável surpresa de me cruzar com um mocho-galego jovem, animal que já não via há muito tempo nesta zona  Como é óbvio, ele fugiu mal notou a minha presença no local e de qualquer das maneiras não tinha como o fotografar... não há meio de eu ganhar vergonha e comprar uma máquina fotográfica 

T. Atual: *22,1ºC *
HR: 43%
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## charlie17 (16 Jun 2019 às 15:56)

Dia mais ameno do que ontem, já com menos vento em compração com a semana passada.
Espero acumular alguma precipitação devido à aproximação da baixa pressão a partir de terça-feira.

Sigo com 26.7ºC, HR 37%, 1022.6 [hPa], vento: WNW 5km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jun 2019 às 23:12)

Boa noite,
Ontem o resumo do dia foi este:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 21,3°C
Mín: 11,9°C
Rajada máxima: 24 km/h NO 
ÍUV máx: 10

Corroios
Máx: 22,7°C 
Mín: 12,1°C

_______________________
Hoje foi um dia um pouco mais quente que ontem, mas muito mais abafado. O vento foi nulo durante a manhã mas ficou mais forte durante a tarde.  

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 23,7°C
Mín: 12,5°C
Rajada máxima: 29 km/h NO
ÍUV máx: 9

Corroios
Máx: 26,8°C
Mín: 12,5°C

Agora estão 15,7°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Geopower (17 Jun 2019 às 07:22)

Bom dia. 13.5°C. Manhã  fresca com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e neblina a Norte.
Vento fraco de NE.
Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (17 Jun 2019 às 09:31)

Bom dia, ontem a máxima foi de 27.5ºC, hoje parto para o algarve mas acho que vou apanhar tempo fresco eheheh.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jun 2019 às 11:46)

Grande passeio, e bela reportagem @"Charneca" Mundial   Azeitão é sempre a zona mais quente deste lado da península , e sim nos últimos anos tem havido um grande investimento na mesma fruto do crescimento que tem tido a nível de turismo , e também concordo que está cada vez mais bonita  Um dia destes faço uns registos , e partilho aqui com a malta 

------------------------------------------

Quanto ao tempo, é o marasmo total, não faz frio, não faz calor , e talvez amanhã chova alguma coisa! Apesar de gostar de calor é bom continuar a ver as ISO 24 /28 continuarem a ser adiadas constantemente para cima da 240h  Neste momento por Azeitão 23.4ºc , e vento fraco de Sul , bom para aquecer água para ir a banhos no fds


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jun 2019 às 12:23)

Boas! Depois de mais uma madrugada fria, céu muito nublado por Coimbra, a ver se entretanto cai qualquer coisa


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2019 às 13:17)

Boas,

Ontem foi um dia ventoso, mais um.
Amanhã e Quarta teremos precipitação.
Não me admirava nada que por cá os acumulados fossem maiores que o modelado, pois são entradas de sul, e esta zona sai beneficiada, principalmente entre Alcabideche e encosta da serra(efeito orografico), vamos ver.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2019 às 13:38)

Boas!
Dia fresco e de céu muito nublado por _altocumulus_.
Praia da Rainha teve hoje uma das mínimas horárias mais baixas de toda a rede IPMA, de *4,6°C*. Interessante.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2019 às 14:08)

Boa tarde 

Corrente de SSW, vento fraco <5 Km/h
22,9°C
41%
Altocumulus
A área com conteúdo calculado de água no solo inferior a 20% continua a aumentar.












Enviado do meu SM-A705FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (17 Jun 2019 às 14:37)

Boa Tarde

O dia começou com céu praticamente limpo, mas acabou por nublar-se a partir do final da manhã por nuvens médias.
O vento vai soprando fraco de SW.
A mínima de hoje voltou a ser bastante baixa para a época, *11,5ºC *
Amanhã parece que vamos ter uma boa pinga de água, venha ela  

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *13,0ºC *
Máxima: *24,2ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *11,5ºC *
T. Atual: *22,6ºC *
HR: 44% 
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (17 Jun 2019 às 16:09)

Boa tarde!

Temperaturas amenas e céu nublado aqui em Coruche. Olhando para o radar vê-se bastante precipitação a desfilar junto à costa mas a seguir quase paralela a esta para Norte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2019 às 17:14)

E depois de uma manhã e inicio de tarde, ainda amenos, com a presença do sol, agora a esta hora já se nota uma mudança do tempo, com o céu a ficar cada vez mais nublado.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2019 às 17:14)

Boa tarde!
Alguma virga nos céus:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jun 2019 às 19:46)

Boa tarde,
Hoje foi um dia com temperaturas amenas aqui pela zona. Durante a tarde ainda esteve céu nublado, mas neste momento está céu limpo e 17,7°C. 

@Ricardo Carvalho Obrigado! Sim, Azeitão é um local muito bonito. Antigamente ia muito a Azeitão para comer as famosas tortas na pastelaria tradicional.  Infelizmente, a fábrica neste momento já não é em Azeitão, mas sim em Coina, às vezes um pouco fora do caminho que eu normalmente faço.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jun 2019 às 20:20)

Tarde abafada e com alguma chuva, mas de curta duração, e o céu agora está pouco nublado


----------



## StormRic (17 Jun 2019 às 21:04)

Belos Altocumulus ao poente.

17,2°C
64%
Vento N < 10 Km/h











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (18 Jun 2019 às 06:14)

Bom dia. Chuva fraca em Glória do Ribatejo desde as 05h.15m. Vento fraco. Céu encoberto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jun 2019 às 08:51)

Bom dia, 
Apesar de não ver nenhuma chuva no radar, um aguaceiro pré-frontal passou por aqui, acumulando 1,7 mm. Não estava à espera de tanta chuva, tão cedo.  

Agora estão 18,8°C e céu nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2019 às 09:14)

Bom dia,
Aqui a manhã começou com aguaceiros fracos logo por volta das 6 da manhã, e duraram cerca de 1 hora.
Neste momento já não chove, mas o céu continua muito nublado.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2019 às 10:18)

Bom dia!

Tempo nublado mas ainda assim algo abafado em Coruche. Em Santo Estêvão choveu durante a madrugada. Durante a viagem para Coruche por volta das 8h30 voltou a cair um breve aguaceiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2019 às 10:28)

Boas,

2,8 mm.

A serra nem se vê, tal é a concentração de humidade, nevoeiro cerrado acima da cota 150 - 200 mts.
Deve estar a cair morrinha por lá, típico nestas situações de tempo de Sul.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jun 2019 às 10:36)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Azeitão é um local muito bonito. Antigamente ia muito a Azeitão para comer as famosas tortas na pastelaria tradicional. Infelizmente, a fábrica neste momento já não é em Azeitão, mas sim em Coina, às vezes um pouco fora do caminho que eu normalmente faço.



Mas olha que contínua a existir as verdadeiras por cá, essas que tu falas são as "falsas"  Quando vieres para estes lados outra vez , recomendo que vás à pastelaria Casa Cego, mesmo no centro da vila, na rua principal, vais perceber (saborear) a diferença 

--------------------------------

Por cá a madrugada trouxe alguma precipitação tal como previsto, *0,6 mm*  É pouco, e não é para quem quer, é mesmo o que se arranja, tendo *0%* de impacto no solo, sempre dá para poupar na rega o que já é muito importante! De resto, tempo ameno, cerca de* 19ºc* , vento moderado de *SSE* e *79%* de *HR*! Por Sesimbra acumulado mais generoso de
*2.1mm*, mais fresco, com *17ºc* , vento fraco de *SSW* e *92%* de HR (nevoeiro cerrado)! Os tais 9 Km de distância para o litoral que fazem sempre uma imensa diferença 

-----------------------------------

Belíssimas fotos do poente de ontem @StormRic


----------



## Pixie (18 Jun 2019 às 12:10)

Sacavem, vento muito forte e forte precipitação momentânea, não mais de um minuto, temperatura caiu.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jun 2019 às 12:29)

Acordei hoje por volta das 6 da manhã e reparei que o chão estava molhado, de momento céu muito nublado mas não chove


----------



## jamestorm (18 Jun 2019 às 13:16)

Por aqui tb vi chão molhado de manha , mas nada de chuva ate agora...deve ter caído alguma de madrugada mas coisa pouca.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2019 às 13:35)

Mais alguns aguaceiros fracos pontuais cairam agora pela hora de almoço.
O vento continua a soprar de forma mderada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jun 2019 às 14:11)

Vento a aumentar bastante de intensidade tal como modelado! Tempo abafado por Azeitão, com 22.1°c , e rajada máxima de 42km'h.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (18 Jun 2019 às 14:11)

Boas,

Cova da Piedade, *1mm* e rajada máxima de *40km/h*. Ambiente abafado.


----------



## RStorm (18 Jun 2019 às 14:16)

Boa Tarde

Choveu durante a madrugada, pois quando acordei de manhã, o chão estava todo molhado, mas o pluviómetro não acumulou nada. De resto, não caiu mais nada até agora, mas veremos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde 
Agora sigo com céu nublado, vento fraco de SW e temperatura "abafada", que mais parece que está tropical 

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *11,5ºC *
Máxima: *23,2ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *15,7ºC *
T. Atual: *24,4ºC *
HR: 56% 
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jun 2019 às 14:37)

Esteve a chuviscar até há pouco, mas mal molha o chão


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2019 às 15:40)

Boa tarde 

Começou cerca das 3h a chuva fraca mas prolongou-se até ao amanhecer. Terá acumulado algo significativo aqui na zona alta da Póvoa, houve bastante escorrência pela rua.

Notável o vento que aumentou durante a manhã e continua,  20 a 30 Km/ SW com rajadas ocasionais a rondar os 40 Km/h.

21,7°C
68%

6 a 7/8 de cobertura de Cumulus humilis ou mediocris bastante homogenea.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jun 2019 às 16:01)

Chove com alguma intensidade em Coimbra


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jun 2019 às 00:00)

Início de noite com mais alguma chuva em Azeitão, acumulado do dia 1.3mm, e noite bem mais amena que as anteriores, neste momento sigo com 18.2°c, e 93% de HR.






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2019 às 01:01)

Boa madrugada,

Alcabideche segue com morrinha e vento fraco.

Recentemente passei pela lagoa dos Mosqueiros, em plena serra de Sintra. Não é um sitio muito conhecido, o que é bom.
Fica a foto:



A caminho da referida lagoa, depois de ter subido a encosta norte da serra. Vista interessante para o mar.


mobil station locator


----------



## Geopower (19 Jun 2019 às 07:22)

Bom dia. 18.1°C. Céu encoberto. Tecto de nuvens baixo. Vento fraco de SW.
Mar agitado com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Vista para NW:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jun 2019 às 11:11)

Bom dia, 
Ontem ainda choviscou durante a noite, por volta das 22:00, mas não acumulou nada, pois foi muito fraquinho. O acumulado de ontem ficou portanto nos 1,8 mm. 

Hoje tem sido um dia com céu nublado, algumas abertas e já caiu um aguaceiro frontal, que acumulou 0,3 mm. O acumulado do evento ficou assim nos 2,1 mm, perto do modelado. O mensal segue nos 5,7 mm, 48% do valor normal para o mês de junho.  Não espero mais chuva até ao fim do dia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2019 às 12:54)

Boa tarde,
Aqui a manhã acordou ainda fresca, pois cairam uns aguaceiros fracos durante a madrigada e também o ao meio da manhã.
Agora este inicio de tarde, segue com céu nublado, e vento fraco.


----------



## RStorm (19 Jun 2019 às 14:31)

Boa Tarde

Ontem, o céu encobriu totalmente no final da tarde e lá trouxe alguma morrinha ao inicio da noite, sem acumulação.

Hoje, depois de uma madrugada bastante abafada e com alguma chuva fraca, o dia segue com céu nublado e de vez em quando ocorrem alguns chuviscos dispersos. O acumulado de hoje segue nos *0,3 mm*, bastante aquém das minhas expetativas para este evento  Mas ao menos vai dando para regar...

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *15,7ºC *
Máxima: *25,1ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *18,7ºC *
T. Atual: *22,2ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (19 Jun 2019 às 14:50)

Boa tarde 

Ontem a partir das 19h voltou a chover fraco ou chuviscar de forma persistente até perto das 22h. 

Hoje o vento enfraqueceu notavelmente e roda gradualmente para W

22,1°C
62%

Alguns Cumulus mediocris tomam mais volume e bases escuras, poderão cair algins pjngos nesses locais.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Jun 2019 às 15:06)

Vagarosos Cumulus que talvez por cima já pareçam congestus, dado o aspecto da base plana e muito escura.
De resto, o aspecto é de estabilidade.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jun 2019 às 18:31)

Boas! Chuva de madrugada em Coimbra, de resto o céu tem estado muito nublado, com tempo abafado, mas não me apercebi de mais chuva, e agora até está a querer limpar


----------



## StormRic (19 Jun 2019 às 19:01)

Esta estava a rir-se para mim...

22°C
Nada de precipitação 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Jun 2019 às 19:16)

Boas tardes,

Sem muito para relatar daí a minha ausência, ontem apenas 0.4 mm, quando acordei estava o chão molhado, mas não me pareceu nada por aí além.

Dias cinzentos e abafados, hoje um pouco melhor com 1.3 mm

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (20 Jun 2019 às 07:17)

Bom dia.
Céu encoberto. 17.1°C. Vento fraco de NW.
Mar com ondas de 0.5 a 1 metro.
Panorâmica a N/NW: Pequena linha de instabilidade visível.


----------



## charlie17 (20 Jun 2019 às 12:10)

Dia nublado por nuvens altas e temperatura bastante amena.
Acumulado de anteontem foi de 0.5mm.

Temperatura atual 20.1°C, HR 69%, 1023[hPa]

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2019 às 13:53)

Boa tarde
Este dia tem sido marcado pelo céu nublado e uma óptima temperatura de inicio de "primavera", e atenção que não me estou a queixar , antes pelo contrário.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2019 às 15:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Boa tarde
> Este dia tem sido marcado pelo céu nublado e uma óptima temperatura de inicio de "primavera", e atenção que não me estou a queixar , antes pelo contrário.


Boa tarde
Sem dúvida, 22,3°C é agradável, 53% também ajuda.
Vento WNW ou NW bastante variável, desde quase calma a 25 Km/h..

Céu de Estratocumulus e alguns Cirrus e Cumulus humilis.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (20 Jun 2019 às 20:07)

Boa Tarde

Ontem, não choveu mais desde o meu último post e o céu apresentou-se com algumas abertas durante a tarde. O acumulado ficou-se pelos *0,3 mm*. 

Hoje, o dia começou com céu nublado e assim ficou até ao inicio da tarde. A partir daí o céu abriu gradualmente e a nebulosidade tem vindo a diminuir aos poucos. No final da manhã ainda caíram alguns borrifos, mas não chegaram a molhar o chão. 

*Ontem: *

Mínima: *18,7ºC *
Máxima: *25,3ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *
*
Hoje: 
*
Mínima: *14,4ºC *
Máxima: *23,2ºC *

T. Atual: *19,5ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## Raintorr (20 Jun 2019 às 21:30)

Dia com alguma nebulosidade e abertas.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2019 às 21:39)

Último poente da Primavera astronomica.

Carcavelos 
17,8°C
71%
NW < 10 Km/h


















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (21 Jun 2019 às 07:15)

Bom dia. Primeiro dia de verão começa com céu nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de norte. 16.1°C
Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jun 2019 às 12:09)

Bom dia pessoal,

Hoje por volta das 16.54h começa o Verão astronómico ,é hoje que a Terra, na sua viagem através do espaço atinge a maior inclinação em relação ao Sol, designado como o solstício de Verão, o mesmo chega meio envergonhado , enquanto que grande parte da Europa está prestes a entrar em ebulição com uma presumível vaga de calor , e probabilidade de fortes trovoadas mais a leste da mesma! Lá mais para final do mês o ECM também já vai vendo à alguns dias a ISO 24 em cima de Portugal  Hoje temos mais uma dia igual a tantos outros do corrente mês, com temperaturas amenas , com um tatual de 21.9ºc, vento moderado de NW , e 44% de HR.


*Brutal anticiclone sobre a Europa Central , e Portugal sobre influência de uma depressão a NW da Península Ibérica , que fará com que uma superfície frontal de fraca actividade atinja algumas zonas do litoral Norte/Centro com precipitação fraca a moderada.*






*Dorsal Africana bem subida durante vários dias pondo a Europa a torrar, e nesta data muito provavelmente também já afectando o nosso país.
*


----------



## Tonton (21 Jun 2019 às 13:11)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Hoje por volta das 16.54h começa o Verão astronómico ,é hoje que a Terra, na sua viagem através do espaço atinge a maior inclinação em relação ao Sol, designado como o solstício de Verão, o mesmo chega meio envergonhado , enquanto que grande parte da Europa está prestes a entrar em ebulição com uma presumível vaga de calor , e probabilidade de fortes trovoadas mais a leste da mesma! Lá mais para final do mês o ECM também já vai vendo à alguns dias a ISO 24 em cima de Portugal  Hoje temos mais uma dia igual a tantos outros do corrente mês, com temperaturas amenas , com um tatual de 21.9ºc, vento moderado de NW , e 44% de HR.
> 
> ...



Bom dia, Ricardo,

"*Brutal anticiclone sobre a Europa Central ":*
Já me parecias o Correio da Manhã 

Não sei se copiaste o texto de algum sítio, mas, se reparares, nem vês nenhum grande núcleo anticiclónico na Europa Central e a pressão máxima é de 1025 hPa... Nem o anticiclone a sul da Islândia, muito mais definido e com cerca de 1035 hPa no centro se pode classificar como "brutal"!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jun 2019 às 16:50)

Tonton disse:


> Bom dia, Ricardo,
> 
> "*Brutal anticiclone sobre a Europa Central ":*
> Já me parecias o Correio da Manhã
> ...




Boa tarde Toton,

Sabes , nunca fui dramático, nem sou! Logo essa associação não encaixa de todo no meu perfil, nem na minha forma de estar na vida  Quando me referia a "brutal", era forma de exprimir as consequências do mesmo, dado que estamos perante uma situação de calor extremo,onde alguns recordes podem cair por essa Europa fora  Contudo o anticiclone que te referes , não deixa de todo de ser preocupante , porque vai provocar uma anomalia positiva muito preocupante naquela zona do hemisfério norte,quando partilhei a carta não era para realçar a hectopascal (hPa) , nem alta pressão , era apenas para partilhar um futuro evento extremo que possa vir a existir, sem dramas, alarmismos , e muito menos copiado ou tirado da cabeça dos outros! Mas críticas construtivas como a tua , são sempre bem vindas Desculpem o off topic pessoal, por cá a tarde segue amena com 24.3ºc, e vento moderado de NW.

Anomalia positiva no hemisfério norte, ex: Islândia , Gronelândia ,etc.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2019 às 16:58)

Boa tarde,
Hoje já deu para sentir a subida da temperatura, pois já ao meio da manhã já se sentia algum calor, bem diferente dos dias anteriores.
E agora já estamos oficialmente no equinócio do verão.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2019 às 17:30)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Santo Estêvão temos uma tarde de Sol com algumas nuvens altas e algum vento. O meu sensor (sem RS mas à sombra) marca 26.4ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jun 2019 às 18:11)

Dia abafado por Coimbra, por volta da hora de almoço até estava quentito, mas na Figueira com algum vento não está assim muito calor


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jun 2019 às 19:27)

Muito vento agora, a la Verão.

Máxima: *23ºC*
Mínima: *13,4ºC
*
Já tenho *12,6 mm* este mês.
Domingo e segunda temos chuva, pode ser que pela primeira vez desde que entrei aqui acaba um Junho como "não seco".

Muito provável Lisboa terminar com anomalia negativa.


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2019 às 20:54)

Boa Tarde

Primeiro dia de Verão foi soalheiro e bastante agradável  
O vento tem soprado fraco de NW, tendo se apresentando temporariamente moderado durante a tarde.
Houve algumas nuvens baixas durante a manhã, que entretanto acabaram por ser "substituídas" pela nebulosidade alta no final da manhã.

Mínima: *15,2ºC *
Máxima: *25,4ºC *

T. Atual: *19,9ºC *
HR: 43% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2019 às 18:47)

A manhã ainda foi marcada por perídos de céu nublado, mas já durante a tarde o sol "ganhou força", e ainda aqueceu bem.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jun 2019 às 23:42)

Boa  noite pessoal, 

Máxima de 26.3°c, bem abaixo dos 29°c previstos pelo IPMA  Radar com muito bom aspecto, curioso por ver o que possa realmente trazer, mas toda a que vier será bem vinda, infelizmente não vai chover em grande parte do Sul do país 

Tatual: 17.7, vento fraco de SSW, e 83% de HR.






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Jun 2019 às 00:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa  noite pessoal,
> 
> Máxima de 26.3°c, bem abaixo dos 29°c previstos pelo IPMA  Radar com muito bom aspecto, curioso por ver o que possa realmente trazer, mas toda a que vier será bem vinda, infelizmente não vai chover em grande parte do Sul do país
> 
> ...



Boa noite, finalmente um dia que se aproveite depois de tantos neste Junho, com vento e temperaturas mais "frescas"...
Manhã bastante fresca, com o vento de S/SE a fazer-se sentir, a meio da tarde acalmou e a temperatura disparou!
Máxima de 28.4ºC e mínima de 15.2ºC.

Parece-me que vamos levar bola, mas espero estar enganado


----------



## bentanias (23 Jun 2019 às 02:01)

Começou há cerca de 15 minutos a cair uma chuva valente ! Vamos la ver quanto dura e o acumulado


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2019 às 09:26)

Bom dia
Aqui a manhã segue com céu muito nublado, e tempo fresco, mas até ao momento nem uma pinga caiu dos céus.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jun 2019 às 09:30)

Bom dia!
Por Carnaxide, céu muito nublado, tecto de nuvens baixo e chuva fraca persistente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jun 2019 às 09:32)

remember disse:


> Boa noite, finalmente um dia que se aproveite depois de tantos neste Junho, com vento e temperaturas mais "frescas"...
> Manhã bastante fresca, com o vento de S/SE a fazer-se sentir, a meio da tarde acalmou e a temperatura disparou!
> Máxima de 28.4ºC e mínima de 15.2ºC.
> 
> Parece-me que vamos levar bola, mas espero estar enganado


Verdade Alex, já presumia  que fosse ficar a seco neste evento, contudo o Litoral Norte teve uma belíssima regra! Hoje o dia segue nublado, mas agradável devido à ausência de vento! 

Tatual: 19.2°c 

Edit: Morinha por cá à cerca de 15 minutos, já vai molhando bem  95% de HR.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2019 às 10:04)

Boas

Por cá o estado do tempo segue com chuva fraca e nevoeiro.
Que manhã de inverno.

Já acumulou 5 mm, subindo o acumulado mensal para 16 mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2019 às 11:02)

Vai caíndo uns leves borrifos que se sentem a cair nos braços.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2019 às 11:04)

6,3 mm
Muito bom.


----------



## Serrano (23 Jun 2019 às 11:16)

19°C no Barreiro, com chuva fraca.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jun 2019 às 12:26)

Bom dia,
Por aqui o dia está a ser o mais chuvoso do mês.  Até agora, o acumulado segue nos 2,3 mm, elevando o acumulado mensal para 8 mm.

Ontem foi um dia de céu limpo e tempo bastante abafado. Foi também um ótimo dia para fazer um desvio e conhecer uma "pérola" desconhecida à beira do Tejo: o Parque Linear Ribeirinho da Póvoa de Santa Iria. É algo que ainda não conhecia, portanto foi uma ótima oportunidade, já que estava pela zona, de explorar esta zona ribeirinha. Infelizmente, parece que as infraestruturas estão um pouco abandonadas... 










Também partilho imagens de umas formações nebulosas interessantes, antes da "tempestade", no passado dia 17:


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2019 às 12:44)

uns chuviscos aqui


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2019 às 13:14)

chuviscos ficaram melhores, já está tudo molhado


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jun 2019 às 13:33)

Boas! Madrugada de bastante chuva, já ontem à ontem estava a morrinhar desde cerca das 9 da noite, agora céu muito nublado mas não chove


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2019 às 14:17)

Mais uns aguaceiros fracos, pelo menos vai dando para apagar o pó.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2019 às 14:31)

Boas, 

O acumulado de hoje ficou então nos 7 mm.
Mensal practicamente nos 20 mm,  está nos 18 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jun 2019 às 14:36)

É só aqui que está nevoeiro cerrado? Haha

4 mm acumulados, not bad.


----------



## Tonton (23 Jun 2019 às 14:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É só aqui que está nevoeiro cerrado? Haha
> 
> 4 mm acumulados, not bad.



Não, pelo menos, aqui no meu alto de Massamá (junto a Massamá Norte) também está, já amanheceu com ele...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jun 2019 às 16:47)

Depois de uns aguaceiros fracos por volta das 12:00, o acumulado do dia subiu para 3,6 mm. Nada mal para junho...   

Agora estão 19,2°C e nevoeiro cerrado. De salientar a amplitude térmica do dia de hoje, de apenas 2°C.


----------



## RStorm (23 Jun 2019 às 17:57)

Boa Tarde

Ontem foi mais um dia soalheiro e com algumas nuvens altas.
Hoje sigo com um belo dia outonal, com céu encoberto e morrinha, por vezes persistente  O acumulado segue nos *3 mm 

Ontem: 
*
Mínima: *12,7ºC *
Máxima: *26,5ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *18,1ºC *
Máxima até agora: *22,0ºC *

T. Atual: *20,9ºC*
HR: 87% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jun 2019 às 18:14)

Nevoeiro já se foi, humidade baixou e bem para os 63%. 

Atual: 21,2ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2019 às 18:48)

Aproveitei esta tarde, para fazer uma caminhada de cerca de 12 km, e durante o caminho apanhei com aguaceiros fracos, e depois com um ar bem abafado, que fez com que chegasse a casa a transpirar.
Os girassóis estão já a colorir os campos agrícolas.


----------



## remember (23 Jun 2019 às 18:51)

@"Charneca" Mundial
As fotos são da Praia dos Pescadores e não do parque ribeirinho da Póvoa.

O parque fica mais para Sul e o novo parque, é no seguimento do ribeirinho.

Moinhos da Póvoa, é o nome do novo parque, chegaste a ir lá? Fizeste bem em vir conhecer esta zona!

Mínima de 18.8°C e máxima de 22.2°C, tarde bastante abafada e um acumulado de 1.9 mm nada mau. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jun 2019 às 20:19)

remember disse:


> @"Charneca" Mundial
> As fotos são da Praia dos Pescadores e não do parque ribeirinho da Póvoa.
> 
> O parque fica mais para Sul e o novo parque, é no seguimento do ribeirinho.
> ...



Por acaso não fui ao Parque dos Moinhos da Póvoa, fui da Praia dos Pescadores até ao "ex"-observatório das aves. Isso dos Moinhos fica para a próxima vez. 

Eu soube da existência deste passeio ribeirinho quando apresentei um projeto de um terminal de mercadorias naquela zona, há um ano atrás, à Autoridade Portuária de Lisboa. Obviamente que não foi aprovado, e ainda levei uma "tareia" do vereador de Vila Franca de Xira. 
_________________________
Estão neste momento 18,8°C e céu nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## remember (23 Jun 2019 às 20:59)

22.9°C de máxima às 19:59, quem diria...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jun 2019 às 22:30)

remember disse:


> 22.9°C de máxima às 19:59, quem diria...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Por aqui máxima de 22.7°c
atingida por volta das 19.00h  IPMA a ficar mal na fotografia outra vez, previa 26°c para Setúbal!Conclusão,  GFS melhor que ECM nos últimos dias 
Infelizmente tal como presumia, morrinha fraca que nada acumulou, contudo um dia quase Outonal, não fosse a temperatura amena, porque com o tecto de nuvens tão  baixo, que nem deixava ver a serra, era mais o que parecia! Provavelmente por lá ocorreu alguma precipitação oculta  Neste momento estão 18.2°c, vento fraco predominante de SSW, e 81% de HR.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2019 às 22:59)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por aqui máxima de 22.7°c
> atingida por volta das 19.00h
> 
> 
> ...



Boas Ricardo, talvez querias dizer precipitação orográfica, tal como hoje também aconteceu  cá na serra.
A precipitação oculta é algo mais específico, ocorre mais  devido ao coberto vegetal denso  e a presença de vento, que ao embater na vegetação origina chuva.
Exemplo da serra de Sintra Agosto de 2018.
Só há precipitação por baixo das árvores, em campo aberto é mais difícil.
Fui lá muitas vezes, dá para entender melhor o fenómeno.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jun 2019 às 08:57)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou com céu cinzento, e por volta das 8 da manhã comçou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos, mas persistentes, que ainda continuam, pelo menos já está a ser melhor do que o dia de ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2019 às 09:04)

Boas, 

Chuvisco. 
Sigo com 2 mm, chegando então aos 20 mm mensais.


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Jun 2019 às 09:46)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por aqui máxima de 22.7°c
> atingida por volta das 19.00h  IPMA a ficar mal na fotografia outra vez, previa 26°c para Setúbal!Conclusão,  GFS melhor que ECM nos últimos dias
> Infelizmente tal como presumia, morrinha fraca que nada acumulou, contudo um dia quase Outonal, não fosse a temperatura amena, porque com o tecto de nuvens tão  baixo, que nem deixava ver a serra, era mais o que parecia! Provavelmente por lá ocorreu alguma precipitação oculta  Neste momento estão 18.2°c, vento fraco predominante de SSW, e 81% de HR.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Aqui em Sampaio (Sesimbra) acumulou ontem uns espantosos 8.6 mm, muito mais que o previsto (GFS era nada, ECM uns chuviscos). Foi a manhã toda e início da tarde sempre a chover/chuviscar. Fui lá abaixo mesmo à vila de Sesimbra (uns 20 min) e chovia bem menos que cá em cima, tanto na ida como no regresso. A água escorria bem pelas bermas e formou muitas poças de água. Orografia da região (complexo da Arrábida) de facto a funcionar.

Hoje para já, nada.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (24 Jun 2019 às 09:51)

Bom dia, que belos dias estes, nem parece verão, ontem ainda chuviscou mas em nada acumulou.


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2019 às 09:56)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto por Coruche, para já sem precipitação que a ocorrer nunca será muita, mas veremos o que chega cá.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jun 2019 às 11:35)

Bom dia, 
Hoje ainda não acumulou nada, apesar de terem já caído umas pingas bem grossas. A chuva tem passado revés à Península de Setúbal. No entanto, parece que vem aí algo interessante, pelo radar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jun 2019 às 12:04)

Os aguaceiros fracos continuam a cair, praticamente sem parar desde as 8 da manhã, pelo menos já deu para refrescar a horta.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jun 2019 às 12:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ricardo, talvez querias dizer precipitação orográfica, tal como hoje também aconteceu cá na serra.
> A precipitação oculta é algo mais específico, ocorre mais devido ao coberto vegetal denso e a presença de vento, que ao embater na vegetação origina chuva.
> Exemplo da serra de Sintra Agosto de 2018.
> Só há precipitação por baixo das árvores, em campo aberto é mais difícil.
> Fui lá muitas vezes, dá para entender melhor o fenómeno.



Obrigado pela correcção João, era de facto precipitação orográfica que queria mencionar, precipitação oculta é coisa muito rara de acontecer por cá, e onde por vezes acontece , são lugares de muito difícil acesso! Mas o que aprendi a cerca de precipitação oculta , foi exactamente graças a muitos post´s teus acerca do mesmo na serra de Sintra, mais uma vez obrigado 



Jorge_scp disse:


> Aqui em Sampaio (Sesimbra) acumulou ontem uns espantosos 8.6 mm, muito mais que o previsto (GFS era nada, ECM uns chuviscos). Foi a manhã toda e início da tarde sempre a chover/chuviscar. Fui lá abaixo mesmo à vila de Sesimbra (uns 20 min) e chovia bem menos que cá em cima, tanto na ida como no regresso. A água escorria bem pelas bermas e formou muitas poças de água. Orografia da região (complexo da Arrábida) de facto a funcionar.



É verdade Jorge, essa estação é realmente impressionante , já hoje comentei com clientes que praticamente só tinha caído morrinha em Azeitão, e alguns clientes disseram que aqui na zona alta do concelho tinha chovido bem!  Está numa localização orográfica com um potencial impressionante , ao nível de zonas com muita pluviosidade no nosso país  Os acumulados da mesma falam por si! 

------------------------------------
Quanto ao tempo, hoje nem em Azeitão , nem em Sesimbra, nada de precipitação! Mais fresco em Sesimbra , e até algo mais desagradável que em Azeitão ,como é normal, mas temperatura amena, com 21.8ºc em Azeitão , vento fraco de NW , e HR nos 60%.

Edit: Foi à pouco buscar a minha filhota à praia do Ouro em Sesimbra, e começou a pingar , ela começou hoje a praia com a escola, e disse que teve frio, coitadinha! Felizmente Felizmente que não vamos levar com os extremos do calor que grande parte da Europa vai ter, mas também ainda bem que a temperatura vai subir nos próximos dias para valores mais normais para a época , infelizmente o interior já se percebeu que vai sofrer com os extremos, um pouco à semelhança do que aconteceu num evento em 2017!


----------



## Microburst (24 Jun 2019 às 12:53)

Vai chovendo fraco por Almada há cerca de 1h. Quase dá a sensação de estarmos perante um dia de trovoada, faltando apenas a dita.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jun 2019 às 13:10)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> No entanto, parece que vem aí algo interessante, pelo radar.


Não se deixem enganar pelos ecos. A maior parte é virga. 
------
Boas!
Manhã de chuva fraca com pingas grossas. Há bocado, cheguei a apanhar chuva moderada na IC19. Não estava à espera de chuva hoje. 
O tempo, tal como o colega @Microburst afirma, parece de trovoada. Está abafado.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2019 às 13:38)

chove fraco por aqui também


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2019 às 14:05)

Boas!

Embora o radar esteja sugestivo, engana bem. Nuvens de base alta tendem a que a chuva evapore antes de chegar ao chão (virga). A precipitação aqui a Sul de Coruche não passa de uns pingos.


----------



## RStorm (24 Jun 2019 às 14:31)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia outonal: céu encoberto e chuviscos desde o final da manhã. O acumulado segue nos *0,6 mm*. 
Tal como já tinha sido mencionado por alguns membros, o céu está com aspeto de trovoada, não só pela temperatura abafada mas também pelas formações que vão surgindo no céu.

Ontem, após o meu último post, o céu abriu temporariamente e a temperatura subiu mais, batendo a anterior máxima.

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *18,1ºC *
Máxima: *23,3ºC *
Acumulado: *3 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *17,6ºC *
T. Atual: *20,0ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jun 2019 às 14:42)

Este inicio de tarde, tem sido de aguaceiros fracos, as estradas estão com muitos lençóis de água e bastante perigosas, tem sido um dia intenso em termos de acidentes rodoviários.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2019 às 15:13)

Boa tarde

Muita chuva caiu em Aveiro e arredores, desde anteontem às 22h até ontem às 12h. No tópico correspondente porei algumas fotos.

Hoje aqui pela Póvoa foi manhã de chuva fraca mas terá acumulado algo significativo, a avaliar pela escorrência.

19,9°C
62%
Vento quadrante sul variável,  < 10 Km/h












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2019 às 15:24)

Lenticularis, Altostratus de várias formas, algumas parecendo farrapos de undulatus, tudo deslocando-se de SW, relativamente rápido. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2019 às 16:53)

Boas,

Por Alcabideche hoje acumulou 3 mm.
Esta precipitação dos últimos dias foi suficiente para crescer alguma erva num terreno baldio junto a casa, curioso dado que estamos em Junho.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Jun 2019 às 19:56)

Bom dia! Céu pouco nublado pela Figueira agora, ontem à noite o céu esteve muito nublado durante horas e horas, até hoje de manhã, mas não me apercebi de cair nada (embora a estação do IPMA tenha acumulado 0,4mm)


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2019 às 21:00)

NW 8 a 18 Km/h
68%
19,5°C








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2019 às 21:07)

Miradouro da Salvação 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jun 2019 às 21:48)

Boa noite!
O céu foi limpando ao longo da tarde.
Com este tempo de sul já se sabe que os pores-do-sol costumam ser bem bonitos. 
Lá decidi fazer uma pausa no estudo e ir até ao marco geodésico de Carnaxide. Não me arrependi:
Mal cheguei dou de caras com um belo arco íris, que o @StormRic também registou:




Subo o marco e delicio-me. O ambiente estava brutal, ouviam-se pássaros a chilrear e sentia-se um ventinho ameno:








Quando tiver tempo publico as fotos da máquina fotográfica e o timelapse da GoPro.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jun 2019 às 22:03)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Por aqui o dia está a ser o mais chuvoso do mês.  Até agora, o acumulado segue nos 2,3 mm, elevando o acumulado mensal para 8 mm.
> 
> Ontem foi um dia de céu limpo e tempo bastante abafado. Foi também um ótimo dia para fazer um desvio e conhecer uma "pérola" desconhecida à beira do Tejo: o Parque Linear Ribeirinho da Póvoa de Santa Iria. É algo que ainda não conhecia, portanto foi uma ótima oportunidade, já que estava pela zona, de explorar esta zona ribeirinha. Infelizmente, parece que as infraestruturas estão um pouco abandonadas...


Belíssima esta foto  



Pedro1993 disse:


> Aproveitei esta tarde, para fazer uma caminhada de cerca de 12 km, e durante o caminho apanhei com aguaceiros fracos, e depois com um ar bem abafado, que fez com que chegasse a casa a transpirar.
> Os girassóis estão já a colorir os campos agrícolas.


Deixam-me sempre bem disposto estes campos de girassol. Daqui a uns dias vou até ao Ribatejo, vamos lá ver se consigo ver algum  Bela foto Pedro


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jun 2019 às 22:49)

Boa noite,
Como o @Tiagolco já tinha dito, a maior parte dos ecos eram só virga. No entanto, o acumulado do dia de hoje chegou aos 0,8 mm.
Em Corroios a chuva mal molhou o chão, e o acumulado nem deve ter chegado aos 0,1 mm.  

Agora estão 17,6°C e céu nublado.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2019 às 23:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite!
> O céu foi limpando ao longo da tarde.
> Com este tempo de sul já se sabe que os pores-do-sol costumam ser bem bonitos.
> Lá decidi fazer uma pausa no estudo e ir até ao marco geodésico de Carnaxide. Não me arrependi:
> ...



Belas fotos! Da Póvoa o arco-íris nunca ficou completo, esse sim. Também fiz um timelapse com a GoPro.
Mais algumas cores:









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Jun 2019 às 23:32)

Boa noite,

Mais 1.6 mm hoje, nuvens bastante escuras para SO pela manhã, mas só caíram umas gotas, durante o dia ainda deve ter caído algo de jeito, nova máxima tardia pelas 19:03, 23.3°C a mínima foi de 17.7°C.

19.6°C, actuais 70% de HR e 1014 hPa.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (25 Jun 2019 às 00:09)

chuvisca aqui


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jun 2019 às 00:35)

Belo dia de pseudo Verão, dias mal tocam nos 22ºC, céu meio incoberto, cheiro a terra molhada pelo ar. Só é de facto Verão porque pelas 22h ainda há alguma luz para o lado poente.

Acumulado mensal: *18 mm*, acima da normal de Lisboa de Junho.
Mês impecável! Em altura de alterações de clima acho que temos de celebrar estes pequenos feitos. 

Ainda temos 2 dias de chuva pela frente, este mês pode muito bem passar o acumulado de Maio!


----------



## Geopower (25 Jun 2019 às 07:21)

Bom dia. Céu nublado com abertas.
Vento fraco de oeste. 17.4°C.
Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.

Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2019 às 09:32)

Boas, 

Mais 2 mm por cá.
Mensal nos 23 mm, excelente valor que promete subir mais um pouco do que resta do mês.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jun 2019 às 10:35)

Fotos fantásticas @Tiagolco , @Pedro1993 e @StormRic 

---------------------------------

Por cá o tempo contínua enfadonho , e sem cair uma gota de água! Como diz o "pexito" , nem é carne, nem é peixe! Mais uma vez a minha filha voltou a ir para a praia ás 8.15h da manhã de legging e long sleeve  Por Azeitão neste momento , 20.4ºc, vento fraco/nulo , e 57% de HR.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2019 às 10:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssima esta foto
> 
> 
> Deixam-me sempre bem disposto estes campos de girassol. Daqui a uns dias vou até ao Ribatejo, vamos lá ver se consigo ver algum  Bela foto Pedro





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fotos fantásticas @Tiagolco , @Pedro1993 e @StormRic
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Por cá o tempo contínua enfadonho , e sem cair uma gota de água! Como diz o "pexito" , nem é carne, nem é peixe! Mais uma vez a minha filha voltou a ir para a praia ás 8.15h da manhã de legging e long sleeve  Por Azeitão neste momento , 20.4ºc, vento fraco/nulo , e 57% de HR.



Bom dia,
Obrigado a ambos, os girassóis, que foram semeados de sequeiro, como é este o caso, ainda apanharam com as chuvas de março, e abril, são agora os primeiros a florir, mas entretanto os de regadio também devem de estar já a iniciar a floração, pelo campos das lezírias da Golegã.
Dá para ver o contraste entre os girassóis, e logo junto um campo de trigo que está ainda á espera para serem debulhados também.

Falando agora do tempo, por cá, já caiu uns aguaceiros, que mal molharam o chão, durante a madrugada, o céu está já parcialmente nublado, e o sol está já a começar a espreitar.


----------



## RStorm (25 Jun 2019 às 14:17)

Boa Tarde

Ontem, o céu abriu durante a tarde e a temperatura ainda subiu bem, voltando novamente a encobrir no inicio da noite, trazendo alguns chuviscos que apenas molharam o chão. Sendo assim, o acumulado ficou-se pelos *0,6 mm*. 

Hoje, o dia segue nublado, abafado e com algumas abertas de sol. Não choveu nada até agora, pelo menos que eu me tivesse apercebido... 

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *17,6ºC *
Máxima: *24,0ºC *
Acumulado: *0,6 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *15,9ºC *
T. Atual: *25,4ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jun 2019 às 15:44)

StormRic disse:


> Belas fotos! Da Póvoa o arco-íris nunca ficou completo, esse sim. Também fiz um timelapse com a GoPro.
> Mais algumas cores:
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado! Já temos saudades dos teus timelapses. 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fotos fantásticas @Tiagolco , @Pedro1993 e @StormRic


Obrigado, Ricardo! Mas o mérito vai para a mãe natureza. 
-----
Boa tarde!
O dia segue mais nublado que ontem e está mais abafado. Está novamente tempo de trovoada. *25,2°C *e 58% de HR neste momento.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Jun 2019 às 15:59)

Dia de céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas agora a norte, por volta das 8/9 da manhã houve alguns chuviscos na Figueira


----------



## Candy (25 Jun 2019 às 18:30)

Boas,

Depois de uma manhã bastante quente, com sol, e uma tarde muito abafada embora já com tempo encoberto... chegou a chuva! Cai certinha já há mais de meia hora!


----------



## jamestorm (25 Jun 2019 às 18:53)

Vai chovendo bem aqui pela zona Oeste, sai de Sao Martinho do Porto agora a cair uma boa carga. No radar parece vir mais, se nao for so palha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2019 às 19:00)

Esta tarde, o sol, já aqueceu bem, e só não foi "pior" devido ao vento fraco que vai soprando.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Jun 2019 às 19:32)

Chuva fraca pela Figueira


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jun 2019 às 21:06)

Mais um dia nublado, pela hora de almoço ficou bem abafado, subiu acima dos 25ºC, valor que já não se repetia desde o dia 2 de Junho! Geofísico passou mesmo os 26ºC. Sentia-se um ambiente de trovoada.

*0,5 mm* em Belas
*1,8 mm* em Rio de Mouro

Vento praticamente nulo, apenas quando passavam nuvens de aguaceiros pela tarde é que forçou mais. 

Amanhã temos mais aguaceiros, vamos a ver o que nos calha. Pode ser a última chuvada durante algum tempo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jun 2019 às 21:21)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas, mas como já estava previsto por aqui (pelo GFS), sem precipitação.  

A máxima foi um pouco mais alta que todas as máximas desde 2 de junho, e espero um aumento ligeiro da temperatura, mas esta não deverá chegar aos 30ºC por aqui.
No entanto, pelo Alentejo, está previsto calor e uma franja na fronteira poderá mesmo chegar aos 40ºC. Que contraste com o Litoral!






Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 24,9ºC
Mín: 16,8ºC

Corroios
Máx: 26,8ºC
Mín: 17,5ºC

Agora estão 19,5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jun 2019 às 23:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite!
> O céu foi limpando ao longo da tarde.
> Com este tempo de sul já se sabe que os pores-do-sol costumam ser bem bonitos.
> Lá decidi fazer uma pausa no estudo e ir até ao marco geodésico de Carnaxide. Não me arrependi:
> ...


Mais algumas fotos do poente de ontem, dia 24:
Arco íris com "falhas" sobre a Margem Sul e serra da Arrábida lá ao fundo:




_DSC0408 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Mammatus?:



DSC_0409 by tiago_lco, no Flickr




DSC_0412 by tiago_lco, no Flickr




DSC_0419 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_0420 by tiago_lco, no Flickr

A noite segue calma. De madrugada deve chover mais decentemente.


----------



## Geopower (26 Jun 2019 às 07:13)

Bom dia.
Céu encoberto. 17.5°C. Vento fraco de NW. 
Chuviscou durante a madrugada. 
Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros 

Céu bastante escuro a NW:


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2019 às 09:08)

Bom dia! 

Manhã de chuva em Coruche com tempo fresco, maravilha!


----------



## srr (26 Jun 2019 às 09:18)

Abrantes;
Chove miudinha e certinha.
Que Junho diferente dos ultimos anos.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (26 Jun 2019 às 09:35)

Sim bela manhã de chuva aqui em Coruche, mas estranho ainda não ter acumulado nada.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (26 Jun 2019 às 09:55)

Afinal tenho é a estação entupida, no pluvio artesanal tenho 1.6mm.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2019 às 10:39)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Afinal tenho é a estação entupida, no pluvio artesanal tenho 1.6mm.



Mesmo assim parece-me pouco, mas talvez aqui em Monte da Barca tenha chovido mais. Sem forma de medir diria que teria chovido uns 3 a 5 mm. mas posso ter ficado com a ilusão de ter chovido mais do que realmente choveu.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2019 às 10:39)

Boas, 

Hoje mais 2 mm, grão grão... 25 mm de acumulado mensal.


----------



## criz0r (26 Jun 2019 às 10:56)

Bom dia,

Hoje está a ser muito abaixo do previsto com apenas *0,5mm.* Vale pela frescura.


----------



## srr (26 Jun 2019 às 11:04)

E,
Até acumula 2 mm. Fantástico .


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jun 2019 às 11:11)

Esta manhã segue com aguaceiros fracos, desde as 9 da manhã e ainda continua.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Jun 2019 às 12:52)

Vai pingando qq coisa por aqui, tempo bem fresco para esta altura do ano, mas eu gosto! 
Pode ser um dos junhos mais frescos da década?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jun 2019 às 13:12)

Bom dia pessoal,

E pronto hoje tive direito a um acordar diferente , e que tanto gosto! O barulho da chuva  Ao 4 e último dia de evento lá acumulou qualquer coisa , 1.1mm  Não é muito, mas deixou todo bem lavado, e uma manha sempre a roçar os 90% de HR.

Neste momemto com 22.1°c, e 71% de HR na rua , parece que estou na sauna 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jun 2019 às 13:13)

Já por Coimbra, vai caindo uma leve morrinha, tempo relativamente fresco


----------



## criz0r (26 Jun 2019 às 14:00)

Boas,

Pelo Cabo Ruivo, uma pequena clareira nos céus e ambiente extremamente abafado. Nem quero imaginar se a temperatura estivesse pelos 30ºC.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2019 às 15:32)

Boa tarde

Ventos cruzados nos níveis baixos/médio, há Cumulus e estratocumulus de W cruzados com outros e altocumulus do quadrante SE.

23,9°C
65%
Vento variável, em geral do quadrante W, até 8 Km/h.

A primeira vista é de hoje, as outras são de ontem ao fim da tarde na Quinta das Conchas junto ao aeroporto, e durante o chuvisco da tarde, no eixo norte-sul Telheiras. 















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2019 às 15:36)

Boas!

Depois do início de manhã chuvoso por agora o Sol vai brilhando acompanhado por nuvens. Ambiente abafado e tropical em Coruche, algum calor e muita humidade.


----------



## charlie17 (26 Jun 2019 às 18:26)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Depois do início de manhã chuvoso por agora o Sol vai brilhando acompanhado por nuvens. Ambiente abafado e tropical em Coruche, algum calor e muita humidade.


Verdade, o dia em Coruche começou bastante chuvoso e ameno, acumulei durante a manhã 3.1mm.
À medida que o sol aquecia o ar, a humidade foi-se mantendo em valores entre 70 a 90%, aumentando relativamente a sensação térmica - o dia tornou-se bastante abafado.

Sigo agora com 25.3ºC e 67% de HR, ou seja, sensação térmica de 26ºC.
Vento fraco de W, 7 km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jun 2019 às 20:43)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje foi um dia de céu nublado durante a manhã e céu limpo durante a tarde. 
De manhã ainda choveu, acumulando 1 mm. De resto, foi um dia com temperaturas amenas e algo abafado. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 22,6ºC
Mín: 17,4ºC
Prec: 1 mm

Corroios
Máx: 23,9ºC
Mín: 17,8ºC

Agora estão 19,2ºC e céu limpo.  
______________________________________
*Lista de acumulados de precipitação: *
Junho: 11,1 mm (93% do normal)
Verão: 11,1 mm (65% do normal) 
Ano: 240,3 mm (63% do normal)
Ano Hidrológico: 471,5 mm (69% do normal)


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jun 2019 às 21:59)

Esta tarde, foi marcada pelo céu nublado, e por um ambiente bastante abafado, por momentos parece que estamos no Brasil.


----------



## remember (26 Jun 2019 às 22:25)

Boas,

Ontem ainda acumulou 0.1 mm lol hoje notava-se que choveu muito menos, a estrada estava menos molhada que ontem.

Máxima de 26.3° C e mínima de 18.3° C, duas imagens de comparação de temperaturas na Europa central e na península ibérica 










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jun 2019 às 23:10)

Manhã muito triste, nublado, nevoeiro em altitude, morrinha. Foi mudando progressivamente pelo dia, pôr do sol bem bonito e com um céu já bem azul. 

Às vezes é estranho como o tempo também nos acompanha emocionalmente ao longo do dia.

*20,3 mm* acumulados, belo mês.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jun 2019 às 13:11)

Esta manhã começo com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, mas depressa se dissopou com a ajuda do sol.
O céu está parcialmente nublado, e o sol começa a querer aquecer.


----------



## charlie17 (27 Jun 2019 às 15:36)

Boa tarde,
Dia por Coruche mais seco e quente que ontem. O bafo e a humidade desconfortável deram lugar a um dia bastante agradável, sem grandes extremos como se tem verificado no resto da Europa.

27.7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jun 2019 às 17:43)

Céu limpo por Coimbra, calor q.b., nada de insuportável


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jun 2019 às 19:14)

Boa tarde, 
Aquilo que eu tinha que fazer parece já estar quase concluído, e provavelmente poderei voltar a acompanhar o fórum!  
________________________________________________________________
Hoje foi um dia ameno e com céu limpo. Houve algum vento de noroeste, que refrescou um pouco as temperaturas máximas. 
Infelizmente perdi os dados da estação , por isso não poderei dizer a temperatura máxima aqui na Charneca nem outras informações úteis, mas a mínima essa posso dizer sem problemas: foi de 13,2ºC na Charneca e de 16,0ºC em Corroios.

Agora estão 20,9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## RStorm (27 Jun 2019 às 20:01)

Boa Tarde

Ontem, só choveu durante a manhã, de resto foi mais um dia parcialmente nublado e abafado. O acumulado foi de *0,6 mm*. 
Terça não caiu nada. 

Hoje foi um dia soalheiro e bastante agradável, com nortada fraca e alguma nebulosidade dispersa durante o meio da manhã, permanecendo apenas no quadrante leste até meio da tarde. 

*Terça: *

Mínima: *15,9ºC *
Máxima: *26,5ºC *
*
Ontem: 
*
Mínima: *17,2ºC *
Máxima: *25,3ºC *
Acumulado: *0,6 mm *
*
Hoje: *

Mínima: *14,2ºC *
Máxima: *25,5ºC *

T. Atual: *22,9ºC *
HR: 59% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jun 2019 às 21:45)

Dia muito agradável, cerca de *24-25ºC* de máxima e um bom ventinho de norte a acompanhar.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2019 às 21:57)

Boas, 

Ora bem a partir de amanhã lá vou eu ter forte nortada, e o interior a ferver, típico.


----------



## belem (27 Jun 2019 às 23:13)

Aqui na quinta (reserva) de Óbidos, de manhã cedo, era tanto o orvalho que bastava andar uns 30 metros (no descampado) para ficar com as calças todas encharcadas.
Nas florestas, pairava uma grande quantidade de nevoeiro. Esteve encoberto até por volta da hora do almoço, depois começou a abrir, mas (durante a tarde) esteve quase sempre com grandes nuvens no céu.
Uma óptima tarde para trabalhos/atividades ao ar livre.
A noite segue agora húmida, bem estrelada e aromatizada por essências vegetais (vara de ouro, esteva, menta, entre outras). Assim vale a pena!


----------



## belem (28 Jun 2019 às 00:41)

O nevoeiro está agora a chegar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2019 às 13:22)

Boa tarde,
Esta manhã começou bem húmida, devido a uma valente orvalhada nocturna, que ainda chegou para molhar as sapatilhas.
Agora está já uma temperatura bem amena, e já começa a apetecer fugir para uma boa sombra.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jun 2019 às 15:22)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Dia bastante diferente dos últimos, com céu limpo , excepto a nebulosidade (capacete)  sobre a serra de Sintra que mostra bem o fluxo de nortada que já se instalou, e deverá soprar bem nos próximos dias pelo litoral  Esse cenário faz com até esteja bem agradável , apesar dos 28.6ºc que se fazem sentir por Azeitão . Pelo Interior a coisa já vai aquecendo , e promete aquecer bastante mais no fds!


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (28 Jun 2019 às 15:23)

Boa tarde, por aqui estão 32.8ºC agora já é verão.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jun 2019 às 16:43)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui o dia de hoje tem sido com céu limpo, temperaturas quentes na Charneca e em Corroios e algum vento. 

A mínima, no entanto, foi baixa: de 14,1°C na Charneca e de 15,9°C em Corroios. A humidade tem estado bastante alta, elevando o ponto de condensação para perto dos 15°C. 

Agora estão 26,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## RStorm (28 Jun 2019 às 19:35)

Boa Tarde

Hoje já se notou uma subida na temperatura e o céu esteve praticamente limpo durante todo o dia. A única nebulosidade visível no horizonte foi a da Serra de Sintra.
A nortada tem soprado fraca, tendo aumentado de intensidade durante a tarde, como é habitual.

A partir de amanhã e durante os próximos dias, estarei a reportar de Pedrogão Pequeno, portanto estarei no Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro.

Mínima: *14,1ºC *
Máxima: *27,3ºC *

T. Atual: *24,9ºC *
HR: 51% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2019 às 22:22)

Boas

Sempre que observem capacete na serra, já sabem, por cá o vento sopra bem forte como é o caso neste preciso momento.

Infelizmente a estação de Alcabideche está off, a estação do Pai do Vento segue com rajada máxima de 74 km/h.
Cá em cima, Alcabideche, já deve ter ido aos 85 km/h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jun 2019 às 00:25)

Tempo de casaco vai desvanecendo com as máximas a passarem os 28ºC em Lisboa, contudo bastante vento que pela tarde faz fugir a máxima num instante.

Nortada intensa agora à noite, toca e vira o disco nos próximos 10 dias praticamente. Máximas 26-28ºC, mínimas 15-17ºC. Verão. 
E o sempre gradiente de 10ºC entre o Cabo da Roca e a estufa lisboeta.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2019 às 07:56)

Boas, 

Perspectiva do capacete da serra, desde Tires(Cascais)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jun 2019 às 12:20)

Bom dia,
Ontem o dia foi de verão. Céu limpo, algum vento durante a tarde e tempo quente. 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 27,0°C
Mín: 14,1°C
ÍUV máx: 10

Corroios
Máx: 29,1°C
Mín: 14,9°C

Neste momento estou a reportar de Cabanas de Tavira, e cá estarei até domingo.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Jun 2019 às 14:10)

Céu muito nublado aqui por São Martinho do Porto, o Oeste está debaixo de nuvens hoje.


----------



## Geopower (29 Jun 2019 às 15:04)

Manhã de céu muito nublado.
Neste momento céu pouco nublado.
Vento forte de Norte.
21.2ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jun 2019 às 19:10)

Máxima: *24,4ºC*
Mínima: *16,3ºC *

Muito vento ao final do dia, para variar.

Nortada a notar-se bastante acima da cordilheira central até ao Porto:


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jun 2019 às 21:41)

Boas! Manhã de céu muito nublado, que a partir da hora de almoço começou a querer limpar, dando lugar a um tarde com poucas nuvens, mas amena


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2019 às 22:33)

Boas, 

Parece que esteve um vento brutal por cá. 
Neste sopra com força, a estação do Pai do Vento tem rajada máxima 80 km/h.
Cá deve ter ido aos 90 km/h.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Jun 2019 às 01:52)

possibilidade de trovoadas? vimos clarões ao longe ainda ha pouco para os lados da serra d' Aire


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jun 2019 às 11:46)

jamestorm disse:


> possibilidade de trovoadas? vimos clarões ao longe ainda ha pouco para os lados da serra d' Aire


Clarões? Só se forem de algum fogo de artifício.


----------



## Luis Filipe (30 Jun 2019 às 14:41)

jamestorm disse:


> possibilidade de trovoadas? vimos clarões ao longe ainda ha pouco para os lados da serra d' Aire


Os clarões eram perto da zona de Pernes?

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jun 2019 às 16:29)

Céu muito nublado pela Figueira, vento fraco a moderado, sensação agradável


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jun 2019 às 17:27)

Último dia do mês e estes dias quentes não salvam a anomalia negativa na temperatura, que é das maiores que já vi em Junho nos últimos anos.

Máxima: *23,5ºC*
Mínima: *16,3ºC*

Muito cuidado com a pele, pode não estar muito quente e muito vento mas UV está no máximo da escala (11), já vi algumas com escaldões bem grandes mesmo com protetor solar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jun 2019 às 20:33)

Mais um dia bem ameno, e só não aqueceu mais devido ao vento fraco, que foi saprando principalmente durante a tarde.
A Serra D'Aire estava coberta por um "manto" de nuvens, neste final de tarde.


----------



## Geopower (30 Jun 2019 às 21:23)

Final de dia frio e ventoso. Céu pouco nublado.
Vento moderado de norte com rajadas.
18.3°C.

Poente a oeste com muitas nuvens:


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2019 às 22:03)

Nortada bem agressiva por cá, como devem calcular não é verdade?
Dificultou o treino de bike e obrigou mudança de rota bah.
De resto 16,5 graus.
Conforme o @guisilva5000 frisou e bem, o nível de UV está mesmo extremo.
Foi perfeitatamente perceptível ontem e hoje,  o sol queimava de uma maneira incrível.


@Ricardo Carvalho ontem andei na tua zona mais concretamente na praia da Cova Mijona, que paraíso porra, ficava lá a viver. Optei por visitar essa pela primeira vez.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jul 2019 às 12:29)

Luis Filipe disse:


> Os clarões eram perto da zona de Pernes?
> 
> Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


não, íamos para Alcobaça vindos da Benedita. não eram clarões muito intensos, mas repetiram varias vezes...e claro q depois lembramos q podia ser algum fogo de artificio , embora fosse algo tarde já.


----------

